# Questions about Americans



## Nepharite (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi there!

I'm not really active in FA, mostly here just for viewing art rather than using the forum but there is something you could help me a bit.
I'm European (Hungarian, more specificly), I've never been to the US, I don't have any American friends, so I need you (as far as I know, most of you guys come from the US) to answer some - possibly trivial - questions I have in mind, about you, US-dwellers. I'm mostly interested in your personal opinions to get a glimpse how you perceive your nation and fellow-americans. Please, do not get offended by my questions, I'm not here to flame.


So, the first round:

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it. 
Is it true, and if it is, why?

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers? 
I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
(And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )



That's all for now, I'm looking forward every answer... and more questions are coming soon.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm not really active in FA, mostly here just for viewing art rather than using the forum but there is something you could help me a bit.
> I'm European (Hungarian, more specificly), I've never been to the US, I don't have any American friends, so I need you (as far as I know, most of you guys come from the US) to answer some - possibly trivial - questions I have in mind, about you, US-dwellers. I'm mostly interested in your personal opinions to get a glimpse how you perceive your nation and fellow-americans. Please, do not get offended by my questions, I'm not here to flame.
> ...



Most do.



> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?



Some people are obsessed with the First Amendment of our Constitution (Freedom of Speech) and will go extreme with it.




> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?



I think it's because Americans have the highest standard of living of any country in the world. And a lot of freedom, compared to other countries where even saying one minor thing wrong can earn you the death penalty.




> *3 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?



It's a mix of both rich and poor that live in the cities.




> *4 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?



Not many people like them, and constantly critizice them. I personally don't mind them either way.




> *5 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?



See previous response about First Amendment.




> *5 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?



Yes, pretty much.




> *6 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitans? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )



I personally don't mind other countries. Or their citizens coming here. What I DO mind is those that move here, and don't bother learning English yet expect Americans to speak THEIR language (paticularly Spanish-speaking people). Also, I hate diplomats, as they are immune to our country's laws, and often break them without fear of consequence (usually, worst that can happen is they get deported back to their own country).





> That's all for now, I'm looking forward every answer... and more questions are coming soon.



Hope that helps. Feel free to ask any more!


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

1. Yes. It is law that everyone has a middle name in the USA. If you do not have one on your birth certificate, you are sentenced to death. No exceptions.

2. We demonstrate so whoever is running for president next can come up with some awesome lies for their campaign.

3. Show some damn pride for your own country.

3 (You put a 2nd 3 in here? Why?!). Nobody lives in cities. They commute.

4. I don't know EVERYBODY'S opinions, but I think there are some good and some bad. The bad ones are more like a gang, but just backed up by the government.

5. Most Americans over-pray in an attempt to compensate for the fact that they are always screwing other countries over with each and every purchase they make. Fact.

5 (Again?!). Smokers are executed publicly in America. Fact.

5 (Seriously.. what the fuck is wrong with you?). Americans believe that everything eastern is evil. Fact. However, every European country is seen as civilized and intelligent as fuck. Especially england. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> As far as those who inhabit it, it's definitely a mix. The lowerclass tend to live closer in, and the higherclass have the suburbs outlooking the city. Cities are nice though, they're the epitome of convenience. Everything you need is within 10-15min driving.



Here in the Washington DC area, the wealthier people live north and west of DC (paticularly Fairfax County in Virginia and Montgomery and Howard counties in Maryland, 3 of the 10 wealthiest counties in the US), and poorer people live in Southeast DC, and east of DC (Prince George's County, Maryland).


----------



## Nepharite (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers! I'm waiting for even more replies to broaden my view, before I flood you with a new package of my trivial questions. 

Some comments until then:

*TyVulpine*


> I think it's because Americans have the highest standard of living of any country in the world. And a lot of freedom, compared to other countries where even saying one minor thing wrong can earn you the death penalty.


As far as I know, some western European, and most Scandinavian countries have far better social welfare system and standard of living than the US. I've visited some of these countries, and I'd bet they live in a better way than you guys do. Some of these countries are even more liberal (just think of the Dutch with the weed legitimacy and all the gay rights). Sure, all nations (including us) have pride, patriotism and nationalism, but usually it's not shown off so violently.
But maybe I'm a victim of stereotypes about you, that's why I'm here to inquire. 


*Midi Bear*
Yeah, I screwed up the numbers.



> Show some damn pride for your own country.


I didn't say a damn thing about my country, dude.
Having pride is one thing. Showing it off arrogantly all the times is another - and that's what your media potrays. I am only curious about it's accuracy and the possible reasons.

*brrrr*


> Freedom of speech I guess. Most people keep to themselves, but the rare few that like to be retarded are always picked up by the media. Bumper stickers is just the soccer mom's way of being an attention whore.


Freedom of Speech is also present in most EU countries (in mine as well), so as demonstrations, but somehow it looks like most Americans highly overdose this thing. But again, it's maybe just a dumb stereotype, thanks to the media, as you've mentioned.



> Nobody minds if you're smoking outside and not forcing them to breathe it in.


The same goes for everywhere I guess. US movies and series nowadays tend to portray smoking folks as disguisting villains, it's probably just for the sake of propaganda, but I had no idea how most of you guys really think about it.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm not really active in FA, mostly here just for viewing art rather than using the forum but there is something you could help me a bit.
> I'm European (Hungarian, more specificly), I've never been to the US, I don't have any American friends, so I need you (as far as I know, most of you guys come from the US) to answer some - possibly trivial - questions I have in mind, about you, US-dwellers. I'm mostly interested in your personal opinions to get a glimpse how you perceive your nation and fellow-americans. Please, do not get offended by my questions, I'm not here to flame.





Nepharite said:


> So, the first round:
> 
> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?


For legal and financial reasons.  Other than that, I don't really know.  Some people have really retarded names, and I've only ever had to put down my initial except for my Army contract and my passport and things of an incredibly legal nature.  Oh and my credit report.


Nepharite said:


> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?


It's note really that true, our media will cover any idiot with a sign and a message, and the internet does the rest of the work.  Now that the elections are over, there will probably be a ton less protesting, as it tends to go into retarded overdrive mode during that time.  There will always be God Hates Fags, but other than that, most of us only protest when there is something to be incensed about. 


Nepharite said:


> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?


Freedom, pure and simple is the deal about being American.  But honestly, it's dying slowly.  And define better living standards.  Mine are pretty bitchin, and I don't make that much money.  I have a roof over my head, constant power and water with no interruption, superfast internet, decent affordable healthcare, etc etc. I think the medias portrayl of our country is VERY skewed.  Come here and see for yourself, even our poor have 2 cars and a bunch of TV's.


Nepharite said:


> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?


What's creepy about a suburb?  Do you not like easy access to all your potential needs? Urban living and suburban living are for 2 different types of people.  I can't personally tell you why people would want to live in a large city.  I don't fancy bad air, bad traffic, and homeless people.  I live about 40 minutes outside of our major city here, which is Nashville, and if I want to go, I'll just take a drive.  I like living in the middle of buttfuck nowhere, but that's just me.  No noise, no traffic, and I still only have to drive about 15 minutes to get anything I'd ever need on a daily basis.


Nepharite said:


> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?


There are a few rare truly bad cops.  The rest of the stuff you see about them is bullshit media spin. I haven't heard much from the FBI in ages, unless you count their investigation of ACORN for voter fraud.  I think they do their job, and as longs as they stay within the bounds the laws have set for them, I don't really have much to say.  


Nepharite said:


> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?


I think it may have to do with the religious nature of our roots, being that many of our first settlers were religious dissidents from England and other countries.  For some odd reason, we always have had a large religious quotient of people within our ranks, despite our technological and economical advances, which run counter to the trends of other countries.  If you want my honest to goodness opinion, I think it's that we aren't educating our children enough, and indoctrinating them into a religious social community at an early age.  I can only hope this will change, as a large amount of idiots can wield immense electoral power, and block laws that are constitutional, and pass ones that are not.  I'm talking mostly about marital rights for gays, stem cell research, and other things of great importance that have been harried in the past.  Did you know Sodomy is illegal in 38 states?


Nepharite said:


> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?


Not all Americans see it like that.  While I myself have quit smoking, I shun all these smoking bans.  It is a persons right to do to their body what they will, as long as they are willing to pay the consequences.  I think the government at the federal and state level has gone too far in their persecution of such.  It should be up to a business owner to decide whether his establishment allows smoking or not.  If people don't want that sort of thing, they can go somewhere else.
Editing later, time constraints.


Nepharite said:


> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )


I fortunately have been to many different nations, and have had the privilege of living in a few of them as well.  I have a generally good opinion of all of them.  I can't say I dislike any of them, but I wouldn't be jumping at the chance to move to any of them, save Canada. I haven't been to Hungary, but I know you guys love coffee, due to your Turkish influences, and that you are sometimes called Magyars.  I would love to visit Budapest, if only for the historical architecture alone.  The only historical architecture we have in my town is a shitty log fort about the size of my woodshed.  Screw that thing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it. 
Is it true, and if it is, why?

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers? 
I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
(And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )


1 - No.  I even had a neighbor who's name name was *L. D. Taylor*, written exactly like that on his birth certificate, according to him.  Two initials, and his last name.  He was a native of Arkansas.  My own mother doesn't have a middle name, and I don't remember my sister ever having one, either.  I think I only ended up with a middle name because my middle name was originally my first, but my stepfather wanted my first name to be different (not going into details).  Something like that.  Though my grandfather and uncle had the same first and middle name (the Jr./Sr. bit)....

2 - Yes, there does seem to be a lot of that going around.  I've never participated in one, so I, personally, don't see the appeal.

3 - Everyone should feel patriotic towards the nation of their birth, if they still live there, and retain their citizenship.  However, if you emigrate to a new nation, and become a citizen there, then your patriotism should be towards your new home, with a respect retained for the land of your birth, if such is your wish.

4 - Because suburbs surround cities... people in america like to live there, while they tend to work in cities.  As for the american dream, it has always been about living in peace and quiet, with your own chunk of land to call your own... if you are affluent enough to enjoy such a dream.  Suburbs and small towns provide this atmosphere, something you can't get in a big city.

5 - Nice to have around, but not to be relied on when SHTF... for that, self-protection is the only way to go.  Police investigate crimes and clean up the mess afterwards.  Unless they are right there, they can prevent nothing.  What's that saying?  *"When seconds count, the police are only minutes away."*  As for the FBI?  Not being a political person, I look at them this way:  As long as they don't bother me, or try to mess with my freedoms, let them take care of the big stuff the local police can't handle alone.

6 - God is a big issue everywhere, really.  After all, we live in the age of religious extremeism, where terrorism is a constant threat.  The big thing about Christianity in America has to do with the fact our nation was founded by Christian men.  After all, far as I know, our money still says "In God We Trust".

7 - I have to avoid smokers due to bad lungs... I hate coughing, and tasting blood.  And pain.  Yes, I don't care for that burning pain all that much.  Hey, if smokers want to kill themselves, fine, just do it in private, so I don't have to share in your fate.  Or your second-hand smoke.

8 - Other countries are simply other countries.  I've pretty much lived my entire life in the state of California, with only a few trips that have taken me out of state, and one trip that took me into Canada (and to Vancouver Island).  So, I don't even have much experience with the rest of America, let alone other countries.  So long as you treat us as you want to be treated, no problems.  Sorry, no stereotypes, other than exposure to the usual Polish jokes.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> I didn't say a damn thing about my country, dude.


Exactly.



Nepharite said:


> Having pride is one thing. Showing it off arrogantly all the times is another - and that's what your media potrays.


You mean showing it off at all? In America I at least hear something along the lines of "I'm glad to be an American." every now and then. In just about every other place I've been, the only patriotism anyone shows is in their national sports teams. In which case it's normally some drunken dumbfuck going "ENGERLUUUND!!!". It's not arrogant to pledge allegiance to your flag or sing your national anthem every now and then. It's just showing appreciation. So what if other countries have better economies, less crime, better laws etc? The vast majority of countries are in complete poverty (Apart from cities. Cities in MEDCs and LEDCs are basically the same.)


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Idk why its so common, but I know I got mine from my grandmother. I guess its other way of keeping names in the family without embarrassing your kids too much by giving them "old fasioned" names

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
We like to whine xD That and our power is in our majority, thats kinda what the entire country is based upon. (aka- because we can)

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Very good question. Some of us ask that a lot. *shrugg* most people, I guess, are proud of the IDEALS of America, not the reality of it.

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
The bubs arn't creepy, only those mass-created cookie-cutter sub-devisions. If you get in the right neighborhood you have the wonder of fully-grown trees in your yard without being too far away from the movie theater/ potential jobs for the teen that can't drive and the mall. (I know we moved to a bigger city 'cause Dad couldn't find a good job in the town we were living in, and the economy isn't getting any better.)

Are we talking about movie portrayal? As to that, I have no idea, must add to the plot I guess. 

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
Realistically or the paranoid me? Dad's kinda obsessed with conspiracy-theory CIA/FBI movies... so I have an innate distrust of authority, but I get really scared of authority and tend to listen to the police without question *is a wimp*

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Its the majority, and most of the laws we have are Christian ideals... *shrugg* I could make a fairly rude, and stereotypical remark about Republicans and bible-thumpers but whatev (I have some-what of a right: my mom's family is all hardcore republican, and we get together a lot)

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Not lepers, but I for one highly disaprove, but that mainly because of the health issues and the two heaviest smokers I know are REALLY close to me, and If I lost them early Idk what I would do...

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
I know very little, so I tend to keep my mouth shut, not even to ask questions. My school gets a lot of foreign exchange students so I try to be as friendly open and helpful as possible, but I keep my mouth shut on the questions, 'cause I'm sure It'd get annoying.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> Freedom of Speech is also present in most EU countries (in mine as well), so as demonstrations, but somehow it looks like most Americans highly overdose this thing. But again, it's maybe just a dumb stereotype, thanks to the media, as you've mentioned.


I'm aware. 

America is just big. With those numbers, the percentage of people are bound to be higher than that of a smaller country, but I'm still sure you have your own prideful citizens and your own conflict. A lot of the people seem to blow things up about America's internal conflict (politics, religion) but it's pretty misjudged. 

I admit I humorously flaunt my ego a bit about being an American, but it's all in good fun. I think this country's great, but I don't have to let everyone else be aware of my opinions on a piece of land.




			
				Nepharite said:
			
		

> The same goes for everywhere I guess. US movies and series nowadays tend to portray smoking folks as disguisting villains, it's probably just for the sake of propaganda, but I had no idea how most of you guys really think about it.


70 years ago smoking was sexy. 40 years ago smoking was cool. Present time it's portrayed as cancer sticks. For the right reasons too, the youth of my generation were highly impressionable. Get them to watch one movie with a badass dude smoking a cigarette and they'll all be lighting up. 

I'm sure every other country's entertainment industry keeps this in mind, just America seems to be the overbearing source of international entertainment, so you probably recognize us much more than anything.


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm not really active in FA, mostly here just for viewing art rather than using the forum but there is something you could help me a bit.
> I'm European (Hungarian, more specificly), I've never been to the US, I don't have any American friends, so I need you (as far as I know, most of you guys come from the US) to answer some - possibly trivial - questions I have in mind, about you, US-dwellers. I'm mostly interested in your personal opinions to get a glimpse how you perceive your nation and fellow-americans. Please, do not get offended by my questions, I'm not here to flame.
> ...


Partly due to the fact that the middle name is honor someone else in the family, but mostly due to the fact that it gives us a clear indication on when are parents are gonna kick are asses.



> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?


To stir up drama and mostly because it's a chain reaction type thing. See if one guy decides to say that gay marriages are evil, then someone homosexual will stand up with a legion of other homosexual will rise up stir up some drama and we get what's called a "controversy." It's mostly due to the fact that we have a "freedom of speech" amendment, but mostly because people are bored and it takes 2 to stir up drama. The troll on one side, baby on the other



> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?


We're not so much actually. It would be the stupids which encompass more than 60% of the U.S. that made it a rule to have their heads shoved up their asses on a consistent basis. Actually the higher you get up on the IQ meter in the U.S. the more you'll find self loathing of ones country.



> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?


The American dream is to become rich, fat, and lazy, and screwing enough with the economy to make everyone's lives miserable.



> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?


It varies from state to state. You have places like Hawaii, where the law enforcement is joke and you have places like idk California where it's been tightened to it's ass.  It's the racist factor in play really though. You'll have better security if you're white and live in a state where white people control everything.



> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?


I blame the Reagen administration for that, but it's not as bad as rome. It's actually more fun to talk about scientology, mainly because for some reason it's mainstream now, but mostly because it's hilariously retarded, and should be set as an example of how to make a satire for a religion and not as an actual religion itself.



> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?


In this order: Parents do, yes, and nobody gives a shit so it's never really enforced.



> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )


I think that the japanese are weird, but then again I'm Korean myself so maybe it's an innate reaction. I put more trust in people who aren't albinos, and I judge people not on the color of their skin, but on whether or not they are completely stupid or crazy.


----------



## Nepharite (Nov 29, 2008)

Your opinions are very diverse on most things, I like that. 


*Tigers-Shadow:*


> I know very little, so I tend to keep my mouth shut, not even to ask questions


Asking questions, even trivial and dumb ones, results in better understanding. That's why I've opened this thread. I hope none of you find it annoying. 

***

As I can see, the patriot question is the most unsettling one.
Just for clearing things up: I also like living in my country, despite the fact it's kind of a "cursed nation" from a historical point of view. I admire our amazing, rich and unique mother tongue, which differs from every other language in the world, and I like our culture, our heritage, and even our typical cynism towards everything. 
The difference is that I don't feel the need to constantly and loudly proclaim "I'm so fucking proud to be a citizen of my nation" and I don't understand why others feel this urge, especially in your country. 
Patriotism is essencial when your national identity is oppressed or _seriously_ threatened, otherwise worshipping a flag beyond measure is just a redundant phrase. That's just it - IMHO.

And again, I'm talking about _stereotypes_ here. The _stereotypical_ american is not just a patriot, but a tiresome, roaring, blindly-patriotistic patriot (do not take that as an offense, that's usually how media portrays you). This may be just a retarded parody of you, or may have some truth. I guess it depends on the individual I ask. 


_And just a quick note: "patriotism" means and always ment an utterly different thing in my country - but I'm here to talk about yours._


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Freedom, pure and simple is the deal about being American. But honestly, it's dying slowly. And define better living standards. Mine are pretty bitchin, and I don't make that much money. I have a roof over my head, constant power and water with no interruption, superfast internet, decent affordable healthcare, etc etc. I think the medias portrayl of our country is VERY skewed. Come here and see for yourself, *even our poor have 2 cars and a bunch of TV's.*



Seems poor people in the states living beyond their means has kinda come around to bite the whole nation in the ass though.


----------



## X (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?

yes. i have no idea why. its just that way, like living in houses.

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it. 
Is it true, and if it is, why?

because people like to piss people off. and express themselves & try to show off like "haha i chose obama! im better than you because i chose teh black candidate!". 

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portrayal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be American" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?

because we live here? are you not proud to have been born in your country? its like a house, you live there, therefore you have pride for being there. and even with all the faults, america is still better than most nations 

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical American family is always portrayed living in those creepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburban lifestyle considered as the "American dream", if it is?

the "american dream" and very quote, is 2.5 kids, a dog, a house, a substantial job, a loving wife, and a good education.
it doesnt matter where one lives in america. the cities are mainly for corperate offices and work places, the houses have mainly moved out. i went to new york city once, i saw 3 houses the whole time, the rest of the time it was malls, hotels, corprate offices, and central park. so, buisnessmen.

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?

the poliece tend to keep everything in order, although nothing is perfect, and they would have to have 3 or 4 times the staff and budget to be 90-98% effective against crime. i have no opinion on the fbi, so no comment.

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (Christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?

america was built on christianity, the original colonies came over from england to escape religious opression, and christianity was almost 100% of the religion of the colonists. so, christianity is one of the "building blocks" of america so thats why it is so common.

 *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers? 
I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?

not so sure about that, even if they did more than half of the american population smokes, so i dont think it is working.

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
(And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes ) 

like: 
the UK (i know a few people from there and it seems like a nice place)
canada
mostly all of europe. (hey, its europe)
japan. (anime and manga)

dislike:
iraq (terrorists)
iran (terrorists)
afganistan (terrorists)
china (comunism)
north korea (war and a dictator)
vietnam. (war)
all for obvious reasons.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?

I'm fucking Japanese, but I've got a middle name. It's pretty ubiquitous A lot of the time, folks just initial out their middle names. Joseph A. Bank. 

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it. 
Is it true, and if it is, why?

Because we can. Fuck your mothers tits to death. In America, it's not enough to be right, you've got to be a dick about it too if you want your issue to go anywhere.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portrayal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?

American may not be the most economically, technologically, socially, whateverlly advanced country on this earth. That being said, culturally, America has a history of being completely kickass. A common misconception is that patriotism is about being an ignorant fucking retard, when in reality, it's loving what's good about America, while working your ass off to correct what you believe it's flaws are. I think Randy Newman put that shit best:

"Iâ€™d like to say a few words
          In defense of our country
          Whose people arenâ€™t bad
          Nor are they mean
          Now the leaders we have
          While theyâ€™re the worst that weâ€™ve had
          Are hardly the worst
          This poor world has seen"

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?

I've been to the suburbs, hated the fuck out of that shit, split the scene. They're seriously creepy places. You never see people outside, they just stay at home and invite people over every once in a while if they wanna be social. If I had to generalize, the suburbs are more conservative/traditional, almost completely white, and entirely protestant. The cities, on the other hand, tend to be more liberal, more multi-racial, and a bit more "edgy" politically. I don't think suburbia is the American dream, I mean, it might be, for crackers and bitches, but "the American Dream" isn't a cultural construct. It's an individual path towards self-actualization. Playing jazz and smoking pot is my American dream, fuck the suburbs. 

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?

I fucking hate the police, and the FBI only exists to catch internet predators. 

The police in America, I guess, are like police anywhere else. They're just regular folks, given stupid amounts of power. 

Regular person+Authority= TOTAL FUCKWAD

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?

Look up "Dominionism" on google. That's what christians are trying to do to America. They're trying to take the damn place over and make God president. Now, keep in mind, not all christians are at all like this (Case in point, me) but religon has always been a major factor in the polling booths. It's pretty much completely bullshit.

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers? 
I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?

As a smoker, I can firmly say that the anti-smoking folks are complete knobs. They're goddamn hypochondriac, fatass motherfuckers that you just want to cut to ribbons. The good news is that at least in Colorado, while smoking is illegal pretty much anywhere, you can still get away with it pretty easily. The cops just look the other way a lot of the time, kind of like when you're drinking whiskey out of one of those brown paper bags in public. It's like that. 

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
(And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )

The only thing I know about Hungary is that there was this one t-shirt I used to have with a picture of Hungary and Turkey, and it was set up with a I'm before Hungary and a "For" before turkey so it sort of phonetically spelled out I'm hungry for turkey. That stupid fucking joke that nobody got is the only thing I can tell you about Hungary. 

I like countries with culture, which is pretty much all of them. Especially food, I'm like this crazy Anthony Bourdain motherfucker, I just fall in love with cultures, starting with the food, and then working my way backwards to the customs and everything. I esp. dig Spain, France, England.. Japan, and Russia. That being said, fuck China to death. I hate the living shit out of China.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> the UK (i know a few people from there and it seems like a nice place)


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!



is it? :/ 

i have never been there, i hear great things about it though.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> is it? :/
> 
> i have never been there, i hear great things about it though.


It's only good if you're just visiting or are insanely rich. Even in both those situations, America is far better. Perhaps it's just the town I live in, but I think it's pretty shit apart from the education. The only decent places I've been to are usually AONBs and west London. Just west.. and possibly Cardiff. I'll see if Belfast is any good in April..


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

I wouldn't mind visiting England, but I'd be far more likely to actually MOVE to Ireland, or New Zealand.  I've always wanted to see things like Stonehenge, and the dozens of dozens of ancient burial mounds, and the castles and such.

Suppose I ought to actually answer the questions, though, y'know?

1. Yep, I have a middle name.  John.  Why? Dunno.  My birth name had a middle name as well, and it sounded similar to John.  Middle initial is something good to have when dealing with the crap that other people have already mentioned - legal and financial documents of various sorts and so on.

2. There is a constantly-raging culture war in the USA.  Propaganda like stickers, signs, posters and buttons are the main weapons.  Each side trying to browbeat and cow the other, and constantly trying to pressure people who try to remain neutral into picking a side.  Politics is by its nature a very divisive thing in this country.  Some presidents have made it far more divisive than it needed to be, of course, but still - it's oil and water, and you will never get them to completely blend with each other, only achieve some kind of "emulsion" between them.

3. I'm not really proud to be an American very much anymore.  I have more loyalty towards my views and ideals than I do to a flag and a big patch of dirt on the face of the earth.  Make no mistake, I recognize and honor sacrifices made in the past by people for the sake of making the country a better place to be (or trying, at least).  But as this country has strayed farther and farther from what I feel would be the ideal, I find myself questioning what exactly it is that I am supporting - a country, or a belief? And what exactly does that country embody anymore?  Freedom? Hardly exclusive to the USA.  Happiness, prosperity, equality? Again, not things the USA has a monopoly on.  And it seems to me that freedom, happiness, prosperity and equality are all in constant jeopardy in the USA, not so much due to foreign attack or subterfuge, but more and more from hatred and greed poisoning our country from within.

4. People come in all stripes in this country - the urbanites who thrive in the densely-packed commerce centers that are the big cities, the suburbanites who  choose to reside just outside those buzzing hives of society to seek a bit of separation from the hectic and high-pressure urban environment (but not TOO much separation lest they be cut off from their places of business), and the rural dwellers, who care not for the bustling cities, but rather prefer a slightly slower and more controllable pace for their lives, or whose business simply is not compatible with the dense concrete forests of the urban environment.  Sometimes it's not a matter of which one people would prefer - some people find themselves stuck in one environment or another and feel like fishes out of water.

5. Law enforcement... is important, is VITAL, and is easily abused by the corrupt for the sake of personal gain - gain of power and of wealth.  The police have to be policed.  The system of checks and balances, however flawed it is, is important to the continued operation of the various bureaus of law enforcement for the sake of protecting the citizens of this country.

6. I despise religion, largely.  It is a poison.  It is a crutch for the frail of mind, a weapon for the hateful, and a prison for the concepts of free thought and individual spirituality.  Religion is the perversion of spirituality, for the sake of maintaining power over others through their spirituality.  It is thus a logical choice for certain factions within the country to try and dominate/alienate others.  A more potent weapon for destroying the freedoms we hold dear has never been constructed.

7. Smoking's bad.  Bad for you, bad for others around you.  That being said, non-smokers should really fucking take a chill pill and stop waging all out WAR on the PEOPLE who smoke.

8. Other nations and their inhabitants... I sometimes enjoy a joke at another country's (or its inhabitants') expense, that I will not lie about.  Xenophobia is a poison which courses through the blood of many people, in varying amounts.  My impression of Hungary... I don't really have one.  There are the usual "hairy people" jokes and stereotypes, but I and anyone else with half a brain in their head knows that we as Americans are hardly without our points of ridicule, and that what goes around comes around.  There are few countries which I have DEFINITE impressions of (which may or may not be correct).


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I wouldn't mind visiting England, but I'd be far more likely to actually MOVE to Ireland, or New Zealand.  I've always wanted to see things like Stonehenge, and the dozens of dozens of ancient burial mounds, and the castles and such.



I've heard it's mad hard to move to Ireland. Like, if you have an American accent, they don't want no part of your redneck shit. i.e. no jobs, no money, no fun, etc.. People always try to play it off like "Oh I'm Canadian", but nobody's going to actually buy that shit. 

But yeah, those castles and stonehenges and shit are pretty bitchin. Crazy mojo in those hills, boss. I've got some irish dirt in my gross retarded dirt collection, and I think it's telling me to drink beer and commit adultery.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

The answer to these questions is that America is always full of surprises.
The American public is underrated. Most of the things that happen here are a big fat "Wtf!?" in views of many other countries...
Then again, we haven't gone around blowing up countries by the second...Yet...


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Then again, we haven't gone around blowing up countries by the second*...Yet...*



Fixed


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

So, the first round:

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*

I can't tell you why, but yes they are common.  Only my two amish friends had middle initials without a middle name.  As far as I can tell it is so your parents can include it when they get pissed at you so you know you are in trouble.(joke)

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*

The big guys don't have to give a shit about it.  The purpose is to get a majority of little guys to give a shit about it so that the big guys have to give a shit about it to be elected.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*

I am _not_ a patriot.  The funny thing is, the people in lower economic areas are more patriotic than those in higher.  Those stuck in poverty have the hope of the american dream coming true, so they support the government way more than they should.

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*

I'd say this isn't entirely true.  Movies are going to take place wherever fits the story best.  However, small towns are overhyped in America.  The reason being safety from EVERYTHING.  Bad influences, drugs, crime, and all of that jazz.  They are supposed to be safe. They are very boring though like you say.  I live in one.

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*

Stay the _fuck _out of my life.  I know they are there to save us from retards, but meh.

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*

Because we're stupid.  No really, that's why.

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*

I'd say no, they aren't in the "darkest, most rotten, back alley ones" but then again, I don't go to bars.  Yes smokers are really looked down on.  I personally see them as weak individuals who got addicted for whatever reason and now are hooked making the rest of us put up with their habit(sorry Grim, know you are trying bud ;3)

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*

I don't really dislike any nation....I dislike leaders and governments.  For most people you grow up where you are born and get zero say in it.  I love Canada and wish something could be done to bring Mexico up in quality standards, though I'd say Central America is doing a good job of trying to raise quality of living standards.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm not really active in FA, mostly here just for viewing art rather than using the forum but there is something you could help me a bit.
> I'm European (Hungarian, more specificly), I've never been to the US, I don't have any American friends, so I need you (as far as I know, most of you guys come from the US) to answer some - possibly trivial - questions I have in mind, about you, US-dwellers. I'm mostly interested in your personal opinions to get a glimpse how you perceive your nation and fellow-americans. Please, do not get offended by my questions, I'm not here to flame.
> ...


 
Hello.

I'll try to answer your questions.

1) Several Americans have middle names. Sometimes they come from the name of a relative like a mother, father or grandparent. 

2) Americans do demonstrate alot. We do so to get our point across. Our Constitution gives the right to peacefully assemble and protest something. Many Americans believe in "strength in numbers." Rather than have one person protesting, by gathering like minded people, there could be change. People are also passonate about what they believe, whether it be religion, politics, or pop culture. Our constitution gives the freedom of speech that allows us to display material that reflects our views.

3) Patriotism is a love for one's country. Many countries have patriotism. America just happens to display theirs more promimently. We have many symbols that stand for values that we as citizens of our country hold dear like freedom, peace, and liberty.

4) Big cities were at a time a major place where people would both live and work. Before the mass usage of the automobile, people had to either walk to work or travel via bus or train. Thus people would live in the city they worked, making travel easy. During the 1950s people prefered to live out in the suburbs so they could escape the cramped city. Today there are still some people who live in cities in apartment housing.

5) I feel that the law enforcement does a good job in protecting the common citizen. Enforcing the laws is such a touchy issue. On one hand people want their rights protected. On the otherhand there needs to be a safeguard against abuse of laws. Although there is some abuse of laws, I feel the law enforcement agency is effective.

6) Religion is important because when America was settled, many of the people were Christian, hence the "one nation under God" motto. People cling to religion as a way to have faith in a higher power watching ofer their lives and helping in times of trial such as sickness, death in the family, and other tragedies. In short religion is a sense of comfort in troubling times. There are not just Christians today. There are Jews, Muslims, Hindus, Buddists, Pagans, and even atheists who do not believe in a supreme beign. 

7) In the 1950s smoking was a major factor in american life. yet as the years went on doctors realized the poor effects smoking has on people's health. Today while smokers are not stigmitized, they are restricted in favor of the general health of people.

8) We generally have positive opinions about other countries. The exceptions are countries that threaten to attack us like Afghanistan and Iraq or those countries that devalue the rights of human life and basic freedoms like freedom of speech, freedom to protest, etc. We are very friendly with European nations, including Hungary since these nations are non threatening and offer their people rights similar to the rights Americans enjoy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?



i have two middle names, but i'm not sure specifically why.  i guess it's useful in identifying people (and thus for contracts like people said)



> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?



sounds about right to me.  i'd say it's due to our history and the way the media and the attention of the public works.



> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?



i don't know anyone who's overly patriotic.  probably just the media.

they may have better living standards - and _*socialism.*_



> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?



other people explained this well, people commute from the outside suburbs inwards, with the poor living *in* the city.

also i live in a suburb and it is sooo not creepy


> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?



i have heard a lot of negative things about the police (and general law enforcement, i guess).  honestly it's off and on with them, they're either heroes or scumbags with badges.



> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?



america was built a christian nation, and also unintelligent people tend to cling to religion.



> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?



i don't treat smokers like lepers, i just think smoking is retarded. 


like *really dumb*.



> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )



i perceive every other country as a mix of its stereotype and all the negative things its inhabitants say about it.

also i have only heard of hungary in harry potter.  what do you guys do anyway?


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

> america was built a christian nation, and also unintelligent people tend to cling to religion.



Wrong.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Wrong.



no, not technically.  you _know_ what i mean

edit:  that is to say, yes you are correct in that it was and is not technically a christian nation.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> they may have better living standards - and _*socialism.*_



Don't feel left out Wait Wait, America get's to have socialism too, only difference is it's just for rich people  .


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> america was built a christian nation, and also unintelligent people tend to cling to religion.



Let's see, you just insulted our Founding Fathers, and the ancestors of pretty much every American, including your own most likely. Even some of our greatest Presidents also believed in religion.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Let's see, you just insulted our Founding Fathers, and the ancestors of pretty much every American, including your own most likely. Even some of our greatest Presidents also believed in religion.



_GASP!_


(also is deism really religion?  i think not)


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Let's see, you just insulted our Founding Fathers, and the ancestors of pretty much every American, including your own most likely. Even some of our greatest Presidents also believed in religion.



So did all the terrible ones!  WOW.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> So did all the terrible ones!  WOW.



All the GREAT presidents breathed air and ate and shat, too.  Did you know that?


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 29, 2008)

theLight said:


> I withdraw my statement. But it is arguably a religion.



what statement

and yes it could be portrayed as one, yet it is different from "mainstream" religions


----------



## Wulfshade (Nov 29, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> 6 - God is a big issue everywhere, really. After all, we live in the age of religious extremeism, where terrorism is a constant threat. The big thing about Christianity in America has to do with the fact our nation was founded by Christian men. After all, far as I know, our money still says "In God We Trust".



I couldnt say that God is an issue in northern europe, and we are a bunch of countries with a state church. Some of the more fundamentalistic groups do complain a lot, but no one really listens to them. My answer to that would be, how ever, that religion is a big thign in USA simply becouse over there it has always been a free entersprise. And therefore more small, more fundamentalistic secs have been born. While in countries with a state church, the religious culture has pretty much changed as the church has changed. And since the state tells the church what to do, the church has to change along with the politics. And by the way, your money says "In God we trust" becouse it was added there in the 50's as a protests against communism, which is a highly secular ideology. Technicly, your founding fathers may have been members of some church, but back then it was hardly an option to not to be one. As far as I know, most of them were deists. Check the Treaty of Tripoli, Article 11 which proves that the United States of America was NOT founded on Christianity.


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 29, 2008)

see, roose got it wrong

it was not founded by christian men.  however, the general populace is a different matter.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 29, 2008)

theLight said:


> i was being all technical and
> I really didnt need to so, withdraw
> 
> which is weird isnt it? you'd figure that it woulda became a bit more mainstream considering a president(s) was it.



i've only read this page of the thread
so i have no idea what you're talking about

also yeah maybe, but i think it's not the fact that presidents are christian that does it.  i think christianity and deism are fundamentally different in a way that christianity is much more appealing to the masses


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> For legal and financial reasons.  Other than that, I don't really know.  Some people have really retarded names, and I've only ever had to put down my initial except for my Army contract and my passport and things of an incredibly legal nature.  Oh and my credit report.
> 
> It's note really that true, our media will cover any idiot with a sign and a message, and the internet does the rest of the work.  Now that the elections are over, there will probably be a ton less protesting, as it tends to go into retarded overdrive mode during that time.  There will always be God Hates Fags, but other than that, most of us only protest when there is something to be incensed about.
> 
> ...


Finally updated. Now off to go see Quantum of Solace.  Full reviews promised on my return.


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

1 - ABOUT NAMES
Maybe it's a family thing or something. I know that my middle name is the same as my great-great-grandmother and my mom wanted me named after her as tribute.

2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING
We know it may not get us anywhere, but it feels good to release your feelings and philosophies ...I think.

3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM
No idea. Methinks it's the freedom of happiness thing. But I cant be proud of my country if it is doing something I think immoral. Like this war that is going on...something about it seems off.

4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES
...Because. (Lived in a big city)

5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT
1. You can always trust the government/ Don't trust the government/ I don't trust the CIA.
2. It varies from person to person/ I have respect for the Police methinks. I have no reason to dislike them or anything.

6 - ABOUT RELIGION
It makes people feel better about being hypocrites and treating people like crap. (They can just ask for forgiveness! [Jackasses....])

7 - ABOUT SMOKING
I...dont know. If you smoke, you smoke. I can't do anything about it, and if it makes you happy, go right ahead. I will just have to move away a bit due to the smell of smoke makes me sick.

8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS
I'm not Xenophobic and I don't hate any country. I just make sure not to offend anyone if they are here or if I am over there...wherever there is.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
I have no idea why almost everyone here has a middle name. I do. But that wasn't my choice to have one. :/
*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
It all goes back to that asshole King George III. It was against the law to speak out against the government back then. So when the colonies freed themselves, and went through the hiatus known as the Articles of Confederation, the leaders drew up the Constitution, believing that making the country one big open forum would help in improving the country. Well, it worked for awhile, until the industrial revolution, when big business sank it's claws into the government and took hold ever since, and the leaders now only care about money.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
It's the whole "land of opportunity" idea. Used to exist. Not anymore. Some people like to wear rose-coloured glasses and parade around thinking everything really is great. Then there are the people who really believe it is. I don't get it either. A person living in America is no different from somebody living in any other part of the world. Although it may be the vitamins they pump into every loaf of Wonder Bread.

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
The suburbs is designed to have little population density. Most Americans crave isolation. Most Americans hate their neighbours, with their new sports car that they don't have. As much as there is gang violence in our inner cities, nothing will put you on edge like suburban animosity.

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
Generally speaking, most cops are total douchebags. They all seem to have a massive chip on their shoulder. Just today I was nearly hit by one riding my bike to work, because he decided to skip the stop sign, so he could get to the Wienershcnitzel a block away. Personally, I think police officers should be schooled in philosophy and ethics. Kinda like Plato's Republic. I once saw a cop break a kid's skateboard over his knee just for skating! To make it worse, this was just outside a skateshop, the kid was the owner's son, and he was FIVE! But ever now and then, I'll encounter a cop who is the complete opposite, and are great at what they do.

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Freedom of religion. This also goes back to ol' George III, who believed that God chose him to be king of England (and the colonies). Unfortunately, I saw people who said that God wanted McCain/Palin in office, and realized that the men who fought in the Revolution have died in vain. :'(

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
I don't know why it's so big here. I blame the religious twats who think they have to stamp out every vice in the States. Didn't they realise that the alcohol prohibition in the 1930's was a total failure? Thank you, FDR!

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
For the most part, I find many people from other parts of the world to be very nice. Of course, I prefer to judge people on a case-by-case basis, so nationality is the last thing I use as a criterion for judgment. Most Americans  think the French are a bunch of snobby, smelly jerks, but when I went there, they turned out to be very nice people. As for Hungary, I didn't stay there for too long as I was just between trains for several hours, but I have to say, Budapest is a beautiful city. I plan to spend more time there when I get the chance.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES
*Middle names are just really common here.

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
Yes, this is true. I'd prefer to keep my opinions to myself, but it's pretty much getting your opinion out there, so people might be persuaded to join your cause.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Yeah, there's alot of patriotism in the U.S. probably because most Americans are proud that they are given the amount of freedom they are given.

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Big cities aren't the "American Dream" because of the amount of crime in bigger cities. Smaller cities (aka suburbs) = smaller crime rate, in my opinion.
*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
They're there to keep the laws enforced. Without them people would literally be free to do any wrong that they wanted. They keep things in check.

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
It gives us something to believe in I guess. I'm agnostic, so I don't see the big deal. I think of god/gods not as a higher power but more to make sure we do the right thing.
*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Not sure, not old enough to smoke or drink, so. Some of places just have a "No Smoking inside this building" sign out front.
*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
Alot of Americans are pretty stereotypical about other nations. for instance, because some African countries are starving, all of them are. 


I also agree with almost all of Kangaroo_Boy's points.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Not everyone has a middle name, the majority does. I dunno why that is. Just is I guess.

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
Why? Freedom of speech. That simple. We have the ability to so we exercise the right to.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
I'm not rather patriotic but I see nothing wrong with being proud of your country. Every country has its over-zealous patriots.

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Cities suck. I fuckin' hate cities. They are too crowded, they are nasty, they smell, they are just ew. So, I want a farm. It's just how American was 'built' I guess. Built on the shoulders of the working man, who generally lived in the suburbs and all.

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
As someone who wants to be an officer (ACO or K9 or Detective) there is corruption yes, but that is in every country. So, I have a general feeling of whatever.

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Religion is important to most people EVERYWHERE. Not just Americans. 

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Second hand smoke which may or may not be dangerous, and non smokers complaining. I personally see smoking as disgusting as fuck but that is your choice. However, I would ask people to not smoke around me. It's common courtesy. It's also to prevent people from being total assholes.

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
I'm part Hungarian so yea. I personally don't care where you come from or hate any other countries.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
No.

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
Because we _can_. We aren't going to sit down and just get ignored. When you have a large enough number of people, it can either get accepted or start a riot, and no one wants a riot.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
We have a big history.... and we are patriotic because our friends and family get sent to war to protect us. And then, they would sacrifice themselves.

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
People either live in an apartment in the city or they work there. Why do we live in suburbs? Because it's better than living on a mountain with no friends for miles, and no electricity. And suburbs aren't creepy.

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
Do you not have police officers in Hungary? We need the FBI, because without it, America could see a rise in the amount of crime.

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
You must have been lied to by the media. It isn't that big in America, at least for the Rocky Mountain states.

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
No. Smoking cigars in moderation is as fine here as it is at Hungary. But cigarettes are different. They are tiny rolls of paper, that are unappealing and worthless. And people that smoke cigarettes are usually addicts and have a lot of health problems from it. And yep, tough luck. Looks like you have to quit, or stay at your house and smoke instead.

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
America isn't told to hate and like another country. We are neutral in pretty much every country not in the UN, except for the middle east.
And from all of these questions, I am guessing that Hungary has never gone to war.
America likes you, yes.



And you can always look on Wikipedia...


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Le sigh.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Le sigh.



Let's smoke some pot and join a union. 

Then we can have gay marriage abortions with our guns.

America!


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ Made of win and Lulz

It's like a republican election speech X3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?



Yeah, there are pretty much middle names. It is actually kind a good thing considering that you can identify yourself as that and get off the "Airport High Security" line beacuse some ass with a name similar to yours went and committed a crime. @_@ I've also been mistaken for someone else with the exact same name.




> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?



First Amendment, as was mentioned. Sadly this actually prevents us from beating up Michael Savage, Joe Leiberman, Ann Coulter, Jack Thompson, or Rush Limbaugh for being such big assholes.



> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?



You must be joking. I'm surprised that half our country hasn't actually revoked their U.S. citizenship and moved to Canada and Australia considering how people reacted to Obama being elected or Bush being president. 




> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?



Many of those huge cities like New York City, and Los Angelas are hugely populated, you reeeeealllly don't want to actually live there. Typically people who live in those cities tend to be a bunch of rude assholes who don't care that YOU have somewhere to be, only that THEY have somewhere to be so they constantly cut you off. Cept that you can actually go somewhere in those cities because there's at LEAST something to do for people below the age of 21. (Definitely isn't out here unless you got a car)




> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?



It seems to be more or less ambivalent. I hear some people seem to think of them as spoilsports who exist only to ruin their lives while at the same time, I hear people who think of them as noble heroes who keep this country running. Honestly it depends who you ask. Someone who's had a "run in" with the law would probably be negative, whereas someone who's obeyed laws wouldn't really have that much of an opinion, but you'd get a lot of praise from someone with a family member in law enforcement.



> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?



It's the majority religion. *shrug* honestly it's important to some but others see it as a snag that just keeps them down or maybe they don't like it. I'm rather negative towards Christianity, but keep in mind I'm Catholic so....



> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?



Honestly it depends who you ask though. You have some people who just can't stand it and others who're addicted to it. Even though because it's "Taboo", it's "cool", which would probably explain why I see people having phone sex in the line at Subway. 




> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )



Not a lot actually about Hungary actually. We don't really tend to hear anything about them because Hungary tends to just mind their own business and the media's too busy talking about Iraq, Iran, or that Barack Obama's reached up to scratch his nose. Our media mostly is trying to get ratings which is usually to give us something funny. 

Basically....France = BAD, VERY BAD!


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

Opinions vary on which part of the US you're visiting.  Just keep that in mind.  East coast views =/= west coast and so on.


----------



## Science Fox (Nov 29, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I've heard it's mad hard to move to Ireland. Like, if you have an American accent, they don't want no part of your redneck shit. i.e. no jobs, no money, no fun, etc.. People always try to play it off like "Oh I'm Canadian", but nobody's going to actually buy that shit.


 
Well now, I have not seen anything of that sort in Ireland. My Mother is from the Isle of Man, though I sound as "American" as the next person. I have been to Ireland many times and have been treated with nothing but respect and kindness, a great deal more than most other countries have extended me. Actually, I was offered a job as a dockhand in Rockbarton, just outside of Galway City. Despite common belief, the whole of Humanity are not hateful, spiteful people who judge others by their country of origin. Some do, no doubt, but most would rather live their lives in peace.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

The only thing I hate about the USA is that they think their country is so great and free, when it's not.
The fact they go around going "it's so good to be American, dur" Mostly because they get guns, that's the biggest freedom they have. Many, many countries have it MUCH better with 10 times more freedom, none go around saying how much they love their country alllll the damn time, especially to other people in their fucking country. It makes no sense, there's a large difference between drool and rambling about how you like being a American to other Americans and talking about your country to people not in it. I love my country, Canada, and I'm not going to tell somebody else in my country unless the topic comes up. Not just randomly be like "Dur, country rules, dur"

But that's just me, having pride over something usually means it's good, and people that know how good it is shouldn't need to be told it every few hours.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

I fuckin hate "american pride". it doesn't help that 75% of my family are all out racist rednecks/hillbillies, so I'm constantly reminded of how "great" america is... I don't really see what's so great, other than the exxaggerated truth of what we have.  >_>


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Partly due to the fact that the middle name is honor someone else in the family, but mostly due to the fact that it gives us a clear indication on when are parents are gonna kick are asses.


haha i love this answer.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> The only thing I hate about the USA is that they think their country is so great and free, when it's not.
> The fact they go around going "it's so good to be American, dur" Mostly because they get guns, that's the biggest freedom they have. Many, many countries have it MUCH better with 10 times more freedom, none go around saying how much they love their country alllll the damn time, especially to other people in their fucking country. It makes no sense, there's a large difference between drool and rambling about how you like being a American to other Americans and talking about your country to people not in it. I love my country, Canada, and I'm not going to tell somebody else in my country unless the topic comes up. Not just randomly be like "Dur, country rules, dur"
> 
> But that's just me, having pride over something usually means it's good, and people that know how good it is shouldn't need to be told it every few hours.


This right here is a fine example of an uninformed outside party.  Try to learn a little about America before you come off like an idiot.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> This right here is a fine example of an uninformed outside party.  Try to learn a little about America before you come off like an idiot.


America.... sucks. I would rather live in Japan... hell, Japan sounds quite nice from what I hear


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> America.... sucks. I would rather live in Japan... hell, Japan sounds quite nice from what I hear


They'd never accept you, gaijin. And they despise anime in Japan, just like they do here.  Myth Busted.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> They'd never accept you, gaijin. And they despise anime in Japan, just like they do here.  Myth Busted.


PARTS of Japan, yes. But I recall a place in Japan, where you can't walk two steps without seeing something chibi xD


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> PARTS of Japan, yes. But I recall a place in Japan, where you can't walk two steps without seeing something chibi xD


Ummm, enjoy, I guess?  You could always buy those things and imagine they like you right here in America, and you wouldn't even have to leave the comfort of home.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I fuckin hate "american pride". it doesn't help that 75% of my family are all out racist rednecks/hillbillies, so I'm constantly reminded of how "great" america is... I don't really see what's so great, other than the exxaggerated truth of what we have.  >_>


We kind of do have a lot. As was mentioned earlier in this thread, our "poor" have at least a few working TVs, a computer, and at the least a decent sized apt. and a running car. Obama plans to impose national healthcare, which seemed to really be the only thing America was shorthanded in. I think our biggest issue is public education now, given that we don't crash as a whole.

I don't know how exaggerated your family makes the US out to be, but it's not an understatement to say that America has been one of the most successful superpowers, despite our current debt. 

Of course parading around about how amazing your country is, is dumb. I'll definitely defend my country if someone attempts to make a mockery of it, but blindly going around saying "hurrrr America" isn't cool, and it seems to be a weird assumption that people make that many Americans do? I've never known someone to blindly support America and loudly show they support it. I know a lot more people that believe the government is one big conspiracy and our law enforcement is specifically targetting them.
 Showing pride in about anything (religion, homosexuality, nationality, etc) has never been something I really support. I respect a person's decisions and lifestyles, but when you're trying to tell everyone how awesome you are for being X, it's tedious.

tl;dr America is good but parading around like idiots I agree is unnecessary.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> We kind of do have a lot. As was mentioned earlier in this thread, our "poor" have at least a few working TVs, a computer, and at the least a decent sized apt. and a running car. Obama plans to impose national healthcare, which seemed to really be the only thing America was shorthanded in. I think our biggest issue is public education now, given that we don't crash as a whole.
> 
> I don't know how exaggerated your family makes the US out to be, but it's not an understatement to say that America has been one of the most successful superpowers, despite our current debt.
> 
> ...


perhaps america itself is good, but the people you see on the streets make america disgracefull... actually, just about every human being you come into contact with here in america disgraces what we've got. taking advantage of our freedom, etc. people are just stupid... it's that simple


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> We kind of do have a lot. As was mentioned earlier in this thread, our "poor" have at least a few working TVs, a computer, and at the least a decent sized apt. and a running car. Obama plans to impose national healthcare, which seemed to really be the only thing America was shorthanded in. I think our biggest issue is public education now, given that we don't crash as a whole.
> 
> I don't know how exaggerated your family makes the US out to be, but it's not an understatement to say that America has been one of the most successful superpowers, despite our current debt.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.  It reminds me of all those AMERICA FUCK YEAH people, who don't really know fact one about their country.  They're proud of all the wrong things, IMO.  Being the premiere economic and militarily force on the planet comes with huge responsibility, and it's time we start fulfilling them instead of being the big bully kid on the block who just threatens others instead of trying to work things out.  The fact that we can blow the shit out of anybody doesn't mean that we should.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> America.... sucks. I would rather live in Japan... hell, Japan sounds quite nice from what I hear





NekoFox08 said:


> PARTS of Japan, yes. But I recall a place in Japan, where you can't walk two steps without seeing something chibi xD


From friends that have lived in Japan (Tokyo and Osaka I believe), everything is absurdly expensive. It's heavily overcrowded and the Japanese keep to themselves. That is, they're unwelcoming of tourists and dislike the hype that Japan gets from outside countries, particularly the western hemisphere. 

I guess they know how to party though, concerts are great and stuff. I know there's other upsides to the country but I was kind of going out of my way to debunk the fantasy of Japan being the perfect anime getaway. Last I heard, no perfect country exists on this planet.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> We kind of do have a lot. As was mentioned earlier in this thread, our "poor" have at least a few working TVs, a computer, and at the least a decent sized apt. and a running car. Obama plans to impose national healthcare, which seemed to really be the only thing America was shorthanded in. I think our biggest issue is public education now, given that we don't crash as a whole.
> 
> I don't know how exaggerated your family makes the US out to be, but it's not an understatement to say that America has been one of the most successful superpowers, despite our current debt.
> 
> ...




WE'RE NUMBER 1.  WE'RE NUMBER 1.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> perhaps america itself is good, but the people you see on the streets make america disgracefull... actually, just about every human being you come into contact with here in america disgraces what we've got. taking advantage of our freedom, etc. people are just stupid... it's that simple


That's just people being stupid. It happens everywhere. I hear the UK gets the brunt of it.


Takumi_L said:


> WE'RE NUMBER 1.  WE'RE NUMBER 1.


How long have you been waiting to post that? 
Was completely irrelevant to what I had to say.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> That's just people being stupid. It happens everywhere. I hear the UK gets the brunt of it.


nah, just americans... or at least people who LIVE in america... you realize not everyone who lives in america IS american xD

edit: there's a reason I despise the american way/american pride, but if I said it, people would probably get all "omg, I'm gonna kill you" >_>


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Fun Fact: Iceland is also in a complete economic shitter. Lot of good all that literacy did them eh? I don't think a bankrupt country is good at anything. But hey, what do I know, it's chic to shit on your country, right? I'd love to see how they compiled those statistics, at least, the ones that matter.  Most methodologies for studies like that are a righteous joke.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Fun Fact: Iceland is also in a complete economic shitter. Lot of good all that literacy did them eh? I don't think a bankrupt country is good at anything. But hey, what do I know, it's chic to shit on your country, right? I'd love to see how they compiled those statistics, at least, the ones that matter.  Most methodologies for studies like that are a righteous joke.



At least libraries are free AM I RITE?!


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> At least libraries are free AM I RITE?!


But don't keep the books too long, or you'll go to prison!!!!!

http://www.komonews.com/news/archive/4145856.html


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nah, just americans... or at least people who LIVE in america... you realize not everyone who lives in america IS american xD
> 
> edit: there's a reason I despise the american way/american pride, but if I said it, people would probably get all "omg, I'm gonna kill you" >_>


If you're living in America, you're kind of uh American. Unless you hopped the fence or caught a fishing boat out of Puerto Rico :-| I know what you mean though.

Internet. If you want to share an opinion go ahead.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 29, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> 
> As a smoker, *I can firmly say that the anti-smoking folks are complete knobs. They're goddamn hypochondriac, fatass motherfuckers* that you just want to cut to ribbons. The good news is that at least in Colorado, while smoking is illegal pretty much anywhere, you can still get away with it pretty easily. The cops just look the other way a lot of the time, kind of like when you're drinking whiskey out of one of those brown paper bags in public. It's like that.



Tell me something, GC... have you every caught a whiff of something, and coughed so long and hard you've tasted blood in the back of your mouth, and can barely breathe through the burning pain?  Welcome to my world, GC....




Takumi_L said:


> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> 
> *I am not a patriot*.  The funny thing is, the people in lower economic areas are more patriotic than those in higher.  Those stuck in poverty have the hope of the american dream coming true, *so they support the government way more than they should*.



Being a patriot involves supporting your NATION, not just your GOVERNMENT.  A nation is composed of people, not of politics or any of that other junk.  If you support the PEOPLE, and want to protect what the PEOPLE OF YOUR NATION have, then you are a PATRIOT.  Even if you hate your GOVERNMENT.  So, support the PEOPLE with your PATRIOTISM, even if you hate the way your GOVERNMENT runs the country.  A nation can exist without government, but it cannot exist without people.




Takumi_L said:


> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> 
> I don't really dislike any nation....*I dislike leaders and governments*.  For most people you grow up where you are born and get zero say in it.  I love Canada and wish something could be done to bring Mexico up in quality standards, though I'd say Central America is doing a good job of trying to raise quality of living standards.



As I said above, a nation is its people, not its government.  Respect the people, even if you hate their leaders.  Indeed, none of us ever had a choice in where we would be born, but we do have a choice in what we do with ourselves as people.  As human beings....


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> If you're living in America, you're kind of uh American. Unless you hopped the fence or caught a fishing boat out of Puerto Rico :-| I know what you mean though.
> 
> Internet. If you want to share an opinion go ahead.


I've lived in america all my life, although I'm pretty much all UK 

all I'm saying is, the freedom I see on t.v is nowhere near the real thing... I'm hardly even an adult, and my future is practically already ruined


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 29, 2008)

1. Yes. I have a middle name. Michael.

2. Typically it is the loud people that make it on the news. Most of America is part of what has been nicknamed "the silent majority". Other than that, most americans, especially the youth, are loud in their neo-progressive (think communism-lite) ideas. I had been a libertarian, flirted with social democracy, then switched back to libertarianism.

3. Most Americans I know don't care. Everyone has to be a little bit patriotic. I just don't care that much. But the reason you may think that is because 9/11 and the massive wave of patriotism following it in this great patirotic war on terrorism.(kidding).

4. Americans like land. Owning stuff is the american dream. But many people commute from the suburbs to work in the city... While at the same time, there are still hundreds of thousands of people in every large city that lives in the tower blocks. I understand that in Hungary, there are probably alot of microdistricts, and not as many suburbs.

5. I dislike the ATF, the DEA, and the CIA. All the other organizations (namely the FBI, and FEMA) are doing fairly good, but need improvement. Especially FEMA.

6. Yes... People need symbols, and thus choose to associate with a symbol that most represents their upbringing, or beliefs. I myself live in a moderate Catholic Family, but am a New Age Christian.

7. I have not seen a bar that doesn't allow smoking. But most resturaunts don't allow smoking, as do the airlines, hospitals, and other establishments. But people still smoke outside. Most American teenagers such as myself are being flooded with anti-drug, and anti-tobacco nonsense (Weed, and tobacco are not that bad, but heroin, crack, DMT, Ketamine, and alot of other things are fairly dangerous, if not very deadly).

8. I dislike France, Georgia, and Myanmar. North Korea is hillarious, and suprisingly, I want to get a visa to study Architecture in Finland, then possibly work in Russia. I wish to travel to the lands of my fathers (Ireland, Scotland, Finland, and Sweden, which means that my family came from what were the poorest countries in Europe, yet now those countries are some of the richest in Europe...). All other countries, though, I have no problems with. I consider England, and Australia to be very close to the United States, while Canada is like the States that didn't rebel, but still have a very similar culture.

7.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I've lived in america all my life, although I'm pretty much all UK
> 
> all I'm saying is, the freedom I see on t.v is nowhere near the real thing... I'm hardly even an adult, and my future is practically already ruined


Another poor soul lost to the television.  What kind of freedom are you talking about?


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I've lived in america all my life, although I'm pretty much all UK
> 
> all I'm saying is, the freedom I see on t.v is nowhere near the real thing... I'm hardly even an adult, and my future is practically already ruined


Could you explain that one? I'm unsure how you're UK when you've lived in America your entire life.

I haven't really seen freedom on TV either, do you mean the media in general?  Could you explain this as well? lol sorry, I'm not really sure what you meant about this post. I'm interested.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Another poor soul lost to the television.  What kind of freedom are you talking about?


It's something I've wanted all my life, but I'd rather not say. people will give me shit about it

and I mean, my entire family is British, and unfortunately for me, when my mom was pregnant, my parents moved to arizona.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> It's something I've wanted all my life, but I'd rather not say. people will give me shit about it
> 
> and I mean, my entire family is British, and unfortunately for me, when my mom was pregnant, my parents moved to arizona.


I won't give ya shit, I just want to understand better what you're talking about.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> This right here is a fine example of an uninformed outside party.  Try to learn a little about America before you come off like an idiot.



News flash I probably know more about your country than you do.
We have people, like Rick Mercer, That go to the US and prove how little they know about their own country and how -very- little they know about Canada, it's a show we watch and it's fucking hilarious.

I've also been to the the USA myself besides learning a shit ton about it off online and TV, I have some first hand experience of just how fucked up the country really is. It's by -far- not as free people make it out to be, as well the people are greedy little immature fucks that nearly every 3rd person I spoke too I wanted to beat the living shit out of. Case in point the walmart incident just passed.

That isn't to say some *people* are good, intellectual people with the right mind but in a country with so many people it's bound to have people outside the mean of stupidity, sadly the ones like yourself that attempt to look like those people simply make it look bad all over.

The country is still hellbent on garbage, it will take a long time, if ever, for the country to actually be able to talk about how much they love America and not come off as a bunch of morons that know nothing about the world, for those that live in the USA and aren't these morons I don't mean you, I'm sorry you're mixed in there. :\

As well, I doubt you know all your own states, let alone all the provinces in Canada, just to toss that out there, looking it up online doesn't mean you know it, you just know where to get it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I consider England, and Australia to be very close to the United States, while Canada is like the States that didn't rebel, but still have a very similar culture.


It's not really that simple. We have a far smaller population, tend to be less willing to step on each other's toes, are more tolerant of government intervention in the economy (Though that depends where you go, I guess). We are heavily influenced by the U.S. being in such close proximity and exporting most of their oil, so Canadian culture is very similar to American culture, but still distinct. And of course, different regions have different cultures, just compare B.C. to Alberta.

You are right though, we did gain our independence essentially by asking Britain nicely.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I won't give ya shit, I just want to understand better what you're talking about.


I don't want to live in america because I want to get married. I know there are a few places in america that allow gay marriage, but none of them strike my interests in any way. hell, I'm still fucking amazed that california of all places... ugh. the fact is, I've always dreamed about having that freedom to get married, but now I pretty much have to leave the only place I've ever lived in just to live my dream :?


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

> Being a patriot involves supporting your NATION, not just your GOVERNMENT.  A nation is composed of people, not of politics or any of that other junk.  If you support the PEOPLE, and want to protect what the PEOPLE OF YOUR NATION have, then you are a PATRIOT.  Even if you hate your GOVERNMENT.  So, support the PEOPLE with your PATRIOTISM, even if you hate the way your GOVERNMENT runs the country.  A nation can exist without government, but it cannot exist without people.


Yeah...there are a lot of people I'm not going to support.  There is no way I'm supporting an entire nation.  The nation is indeed the collective body of people living in the place run by the government.  It is them as a whole.  As a whole, we Americans are kind of dicks.  I'm not going to support us.



NewfDraggie said:


> News flash I probably know more about your country than you do.
> We have people, like Rick Mercer, That go to the US and prove how little they know about their own country and how -very- little they know about Canada, it's a show we watch and it's fucking hilarious.



Hate to break it to you, but only idiots get put on TV.  How funny would it be to ask Americans who the first US president was only to have them all answer "George Washington."


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry he does this stuff without editing it, we get to see the intellectual responses, too.
There's just little of them.

Saying you have people intelligent is normal when you have so many people, like I said some are bound to fall above the mean. That doesn't make the rest as smart as those few.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> News flash I probably know more about your country than you do.
> We have people, like Rick Mercer, That go to the US and prove how little they know about their own country and how -very- little they know about Canada, it's a show we watch and it's fucking hilarious.


Canadians also tend to be rather arrogant about this sort of thing, and like to ask Americans questions like "Who is our current President?" I think Canadians on a whole don't give Americans much credit, after all, how well would most Canadians do on a show like, say, Talking To Canadians.

Talking To Americans was funny, but I don't think it's an accurate representation of the knowledge of most Americans. You'll find people like This on either side of the border.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> News flash I probably know more about your country than you do.


Prove it?


NewfDraggie said:


> We have people, like Rick Mercer, That go to the US and prove how little they know about their own country and how -very- little they know about Canada, it's a show we watch and it's fucking hilarious.


So you're drawing your info from a political satire comic?  Priceless.  That's like the people who think the Daily Show and the Colbert Report are actual news.


NewfDraggie said:


> I've also been to the the USA myself besides learning a shit ton about it off online and TV, I have some first hand experience of just how fucked up the country really is. It's by -far- not as free people make it out to be, as well the people are greedy little immature fucks that nearly every 3rd person I spoke too I wanted to beat the living shit out of. Case in point the walmart incident just passed.


Example?


NewfDraggie said:


> That isn't to say some *people* are good, intellectual people with the right mind but in a country with so many people it's bound to have people outside the mean of stupidity, sadly the ones like yourself that attempt to look like those people simply make it look bad all over.


I agree with this. Idiots do speak the loudest, and get the most coverage.  This is why our media is broken, and completely without credibility in my mind.


NewfDraggie said:


> The country is still hellbent on garbage, it will take a long time, if ever, for the country to actually be able to talk about how much they love America and not come off as a bunch of morons that know nothing about the world, for those that live in the USA and aren't these morons I don't mean you, I'm sorry you're mixed in there. :\


Well, things ain't that great now, I know it better than many, my family's money is all tied up in REAL ESTATE.  Thankfully, it's legit real estate, but it's kind of like having a quarter million dollars that you can't touch or use in any way.  We certainly are a long way from perfect, but for such a large country, I think we do a lot of things right, and are working for more every day.


NewfDraggie said:


> As well, I doubt you know all your own states, let alone all the provinces in Canada, just to toss that out there, looking it up online doesn't mean you know it, you just know where to get it.


I know every state in the union, but since you don't want me to prove it, I wont.  As far as Canada, it's been a while, but off the top I'll name British Columbia, Saskatchewan, Alberta, Quebec, Newfoundland, and that's all I know.  I'm sure there are probably 4 or 5 more, but I admit I ain't up on it, but it's really of no consequence.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> News flash I probably know more about your country than you do.
> We have people, like Rick Mercer, That go to the US and prove how little they know about their own country and how -very- little they know about Canada, it's a show we watch and it's fucking hilarious.


:-|

For all you know he interviewed 700 people, and only 10 of them said anything remotely useful to gear his "America is dumb lol" theme. I'm not even sure why you would use an edited television show to try to support a claim at all. 

I can't really argue with the rest of your post as it's entirely opinion and held by no factual information, but know that America is big. With it's mass comes diversity. People in the south and north have very conflicting cultural trends. Visiting only a few times (and I imagine you stayed relatively close to Canada's border) you can't really form an entirely valid argument on a country you've only visited several times.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

very hateful words... we should stop saying words :3


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I don't want to live in america because I want to get married. I know there are a few places in america that allow gay marriage, but none of them strike my interests in any way. hell, I'm still fucking amazed that california of all places... ugh. the fact is, I've always dreamed about having that freedom to get married, but now I pretty much have to leave the only place I've ever lived in just to live my dream :?


Blame the fundies.  They're the only thing that's stopping you, in all honestly.  And California isn't as liberal as people would love to think, mostly, it has it's head up it's liberal ass and hands shit over to the great unwashed to decide, and you get shit like Prop 8 as the result. Examine why you want to get married, is what I'd say to you.  Europe is in worse straights than we are, I wouldn't move there for just one reason, or any, in fact.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Sorry he does this stuff without editing it, we get to see the intellectual responses, too.
> There's just little of them.
> 
> Saying you have people intelligent is normal when you have so many people, like I said some are bound to fall above the mean. That doesn't make the rest as smart as those few.



Prove he doesn't edit it.  There is no way he shows every interview he does.  Easog has linked me them and I laugh along because some of the things are truly sad, but you know he shows more of the ridiculous answers than he does the truly inspiring ones that showed they knew what was going on.

I will give you one thing, Rick is hilarious.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I know every state in the union, but since you don't want me to prove it, I wont.  As far as Canada, it's been a while, but off the top I'll name British Columbia, Saskatchewan, Alberta, Quebec, Newfoundland, and that's all I know.  I'm sure there are probably 4 or 5 more, but I admit I ain't up on it, but it's really of no consequence.


You've named all the ones that matter 

Anyway, it's not really important, like it's not important for Canadians to know every state in the union.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I don't want to live in america because I want to get married. I know there are a few places in america that allow gay marriage, but none of them strike my interests in any way. hell, I'm still fucking amazed that california of all places... ugh. the fact is, I've always dreamed about having that freedom to get married, but now I pretty much have to leave the only place I've ever lived in just to live my dream :?


I hear the UK is rather intolerant to homosexual lifestyles, let alone homosexual marriage. 

I doubt it's worse than America, but just be aware. I've only talked to several homosexuals who live in the UK, so their opinion may just be overanalyzed and exaggerated. I would definitely do some scoping out before you made any sort of lifechanging decision though. Grass is always greener on the other side, I guess.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Easog said:


> You've named all the ones that matter
> 
> Anyway, it's not really important, like it's not important for Canadians to know every state in the union.


I remember the song they taught us in Kindergarden.  But hey, our president Barack Obama thinks there are 57 states in the union.  FUCK YEAH DEMOCRACY!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws

AND ONE LEFT TO GO! No wonder he won the election, he won 8 states we didnt even fucking know about!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Blame the fundies.  They're the only thing that's stopping you, in all honestly.  And California isn't as liberal as people would love to think, mostly, it has it's head up it's liberal ass and hands shit over to the great unwashed to decide, and you get shit like Prop 8 as the result. Examine why you want to get married, is what I'd say to you.  Europe is in worse straights than we are, I wouldn't move there for just one reason, or any, in fact.


It goes further than marriage. I've thought about it all my life. it's hard to want to be considered equal, when you WANT to get married, but at the same time, don't believe in it solely for it's religion base. I want the ability to get married, I don't want to NEED to get married just for the satisfaction of knowing I'm being treated equally. that's what makes everything so damn complicated for me >_>


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> It goes further than marriage. I've thought about it all my life. it's hard to want to be considered equal, when you WANT to get married, but at the same time, don't believe in it solely for it's religion base. I want the ability to get married, I don't want to NEED to get married just for the satisfaction of knowing I'm being treated equally. that's what makes everything so damn complicated for me >_>


Well, honestly, you'll only find equality in the people whom you keep company with.  There are people all over the world who are intolerant of what we are.  Running away isn't the answer, fighting oppression is.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:
			
		

> Prove it?


I don't need to prove it, and online it's impossible to prove it. I know it.



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> So you're drawing your info from a political satire comic?  Priceless.  That's like the people who think the Daily Show and the Colbert Report are actual news.


The Rick Mercer show isn't the only thing he's done, there's proof you know nothing of us there. 



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> Example?


Like I said, and you missed, the walmart incident. READ next time.



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> I know every state in the union, but since you don't want me to prove it, I wont.  As far as Canada, it's been a while, but off the top I'll name British Columbia, Saskatchewan, Alberta, Quebec, Newfoundland, and that's all I know.  I'm sure there are probably 4 or 5 more, but I admit I ain't up on it, but it's really of no consequence.


Well I will give that too you, you didn't lie and go look it up online. There are, in total, 10 provinces. Some will argue 11 saying Newfoundland & Labrador are not the same, though.
There are 3 territories as well.

Honestly I don't know all 50 states, but so far any American I've spoken too in person when the ramble about how bad Canada is I simply ask them to name off all their states and all the provinces, so far I have yet to speak to one in person that can name more than 5 provinces and nowhere near all 50 states. maybe I just spoke to the morons but I've had them rant to me about how great America is, and how bad Canada is when I use to work for Tim Hortans...in the drive through...holding up the line and nothing I or the manager could do or say would get them to leave until we told them we would call the cops, then they said that we're proof of just how bad Canada is compared to the US.

Granted, again these are the morons and dicks, like every country has, it just seems there's more of those type in the USA, and it doesn't seem to just be because of the vast amount of people but I'm betting they're kept stupid.

I just htink it's moronic to wave around the patriotism cock to other people in the country. It makes zero sense to brag to other Americans about how great the country is, and it makes you look like a total asshole/dick if you brag to people outside the country.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I don't need to prove it, and online it's impossible to prove it. I know it.


Then why bring it up?  Posturing aside of course


NewfDraggie said:


> The Rick Mercer show isn't the only thing he's done, there's proof you know nothing of us there.


Yet that's what you mentioned.


NewfDraggie said:


> Like I said, and you missed, the walmart incident. READ next time.


So a single incident stands in for all Americans.  You need to take a logic class.


NewfDraggie said:


> Well I will give that too you, you didn't lie and go look it up online. There are, in total, 10 provinces. Some will argue 11 saying Newfoundland & Labrador are not the same, though.
> There are 3 territories as well.
> 
> Honestly I don't know all 50 states, but so far any American I've spoken too in person when the ramble about how bad Canada is I simply ask them to name off all their states and all the provinces, so far I have yet to speak to one in person that can name more than 5 provinces and nowhere near all 50 states. maybe I just spoke to the morons but I've had them rant to me about how great America is, and how bad Canada is when I use to work for Tim Hortans...in the drive through...holding up the line and nothing I or the manager could do or say would get them to leave until we told them we would call the cops, then they said that we're proof of just how bad Canada is compared to the US.


Probably 50something tourists in flannel shirts.  You have just been Baby Boomered.  We hate them down here too.


NewfDraggie said:


> Granted, again these are the morons and dicks, like every country has, it just seems there's more of those type in the USA, and it doesn't seem to just be because of the vast amount of people but I'm betting they're kept stupid.
> 
> I just think it's moronic to wave around the patriotism cock to other people in the country. It makes zero sense to brag to other Americans about how great the country is, and it makes you look like a total asshole/dick if you brag to people outside the country.


Stereotype much.  Some people do that sort of thing.  Some don't. I'm proud of many things my country has done.  And not so proud of others.  But in an argument that call into credibility the character of a nation, this sort of thing is common place, as that's what's in question.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I don't need to prove it, and online it's impossible to prove it. I know it.
> 
> 
> The Rick Mercer show isn't the only thing he's done, there's proof you know nothing of us there.
> ...




You know what the real problem with naming all 50 states is?  That you forget which ones you haven't named....10 would be way easier to memorize.  The funny thing is I could point them all out on the map without names with something physical in front of me...but just like rambling them off in order?  Nahhhh..

Puerto Rico is my favorite state though.  I think I want to move there once I graduate.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Well, honestly, you'll only find equality in the people whom you keep company with.  There are people all over the world who are intolerant of what we are.  Running away isn't the answer, fighting oppression is.


I'm content with just love... but as you said, I need to fight for what I want. what states allow gay marriage btw? that would be some helpful info


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

You know you guys are describing all of wester civilization pretty much, right?


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm content with just love... but as you said, I need to fight for what I want. what states allow gay marriage btw? that would be some helpful info


Here ya go...Pitiful list, I know, but it's a start.  If we keep fighting, we just might win...

*US states that recognize gay marriage:*

_California_
In May, 2008, California's Supreme Court ruled that banning same-sex marriage in the state was discriminatory (read more). However, Proposition 8 was introduced on the November 2008 ballot to alter the state Constitution and strike down same-sex marriage. More on [link url=http://gaylife.about.com/od/samesexmarriag1/p/proposition8.htm]Prop 8.[/link]

_Connecticut_
In a 4 to 3 decision, the Connecticut Supreme Court overturned the state's ban on same-sex marriage, making it the third state to allow legal gay marriage... (read more)

_New Jersey*_
New Jersey is the third U.S. state to offer same-sex civil unions behind Vermont and Connecticut. The new same-sex civil unions law, which goes into affect on February 19, 2007, grants gay and lesbian couples the same rights as marriage. *(Although same-sex unions in New Jersey are classified as civil unions, couples are granted the same rights as married heterosexual couples.) read more

_New York_
Note: By a May 29, 2008 directive, New York only recognizes gay marriages from couples legally married outside of the state. read more 

_Massachusetts_
On May 17, 2004 Massachusetts became the first U.S. state to legalize same-sex marriage. The State of Massachusetts also issues licenses to gay couples from New Mexico and Rhode Island since neither state explicitly prohibits same-sex marriage.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> So a single incident stands in for all Americans.  You need to take a logic class.


I was trying my hardest to throw a minivan through the front doors.

with my mind.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Here ya go...Pitiful list, I know, but it's a start.  If we keep fighting, we just might win...
> 
> *US states that recognize gay marriage:*
> 
> ...


ah thanks, I'll read more into it


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> I was trying my hardest to throw a minivan through the front doors.
> 
> with my mind.


Alma?!?!?Fear Reference...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well I will give that too you, you didn't lie and go look it up online. There are, in total, 10 provinces. Some will argue 11 saying Newfoundland & Labrador are not the same, though.


You'd have to be a fucking moron, Newfoundland and Labrador are one province, the flag flies in both, they have the same premier, it's like saying Nova Scotia and Cape Breton Island are two different provinces... Anyway, tell me again why it matters whether Americans can name the provinces seeing as it doesn't really affect them in any way.



> I just htink it's moronic to wave around the patriotism cock to other people in the country. It makes zero sense to brag to other Americans about how great the country is, and it makes you look like a total asshole/dick if you brag to people outside the country.


I know some people are just dicks about waving their country in other people's faces. 



Tigers-Shadow said:


> You know you guys are describing all of wester civilization pretty much, right?





			
				Mahatma Gandhi said:
			
		

> What do I think of Western civilisation? I think it would be a very good idea!


Had to.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:
			
		

> Yet that's what you mentioned.


No...his NAME is Rick Mercer. I didn't say his new/oldish show he has.



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> So a single incident stands in for all Americans.  You need to take a logic class.


A single incident with 2000 people, the only excuse was "We've been here since morning".
Right now religion (the it' a factor in laws and crap), the USD effecting the CND and I despise the US Central Bank/Fed Reserve, and greed; massive factors that make me despise most Americans.



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> Probably 50something tourists in flannel shirts.  You have just been Baby Boomered.  We hate them down here too.


Wouldn't doubt that, but some of them seem nice, it's just 99% of them are arrogant pricks that shouldn't represent any country.



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> Stereotype much.  Some people do that sort of thing.  Some don't. I'm proud of many things my country has done.  And not so proud of others.  But in an argument that call into credibility the character of a nation, this sort of thing is common place, as that's what's in question.



It's a stereotype, doesn't mean it's a wrong one. Not all stereotypes are wrong. When we go to other countries we proudly wear a Canadian flag somewhere on us or our knapsack/bookbag. I've heard incidents of people wearing the Canadian flag that aren't Canadian in other countries, whether this is true or not I don't know.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

Easog said:
			
		

> You'd have to be a fucking moron, Newfoundland and Labrador are one province, the flag flies in both, they have the same premier, it's like saying Nova Scotia and Cape Breton Island are two different provinces... Anyway, tell me again why it matters whether Americans can name the provinces seeing as it doesn't really affect them in any way.


What the fuck? I didn't say they're the same, if you're referring to people that do it's because some people think Newfoundland is it's own, the pink green and white flag as theirs; republic of Newfoundland flag. Which would make Labrador be its own.




			
				Easog said:
			
		

> I know some people are just dicks about waving their country in other people's faces.


If this is meant to insult me, you're way off.
I've never had a Canadian wave their flag in my face but I have had a American one stuff into my face and that was a very strange person... very strange... they smelled odd too o..O


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> What the fuck? I didn't say they're the same, if you're referring to people that do it's because some people think Newfoundland is it's own, the pink green and white flag as theirs; republic of Newfoundland flag. Which would make Labrador be its own.


I never said you did. I said people who did are morons .-.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> No...his NAME is Rick Mercer. I didn't say his new/oldish show he has.


Still drawing info from satire.  


NewfDraggie said:


> A single incident with 2000 people, the only excuse was "We've been here since morning".
> Right now religion (the it' a factor in laws and crap), the USD effecting the CND and I despise the US Central Bank/Fed Reserve, and greed; massive factors that make me despise most Americans.


Agree with the first, I fight that every day.  The USD affecting the loonie is a fact of life.  Our currency effects every other one, just as they all effect each other.  Reality. And there you go, relating a government agency to people, and another stereotype that were all greedy. Please, go get some culture and come back.


NewfDraggie said:


> Wouldn't doubt that, but some of them seem nice, it's just 99% of them are arrogant pricks that shouldn't represent any country.


They'll be dead soon.  I can't wait either.


NewfDraggie said:


> It's a stereotype, doesn't mean it's a wrong one. Not all stereotypes are wrong. When we go to other countries we proudly wear a Canadian flag somewhere on us or our knapsack/bookbag. I've heard incidents of people wearing the Canadian flag that aren't Canadian in other countries, whether this is true or not I don't know.


Right on dood, lets just arbitrarily call stereotypes accurate.  And all niggers drink purple stuff, smoke weed, and have 28 inch rims on a 64. I wish I could put more of these smiley thingies but the image limit times them out.  I really can't put enouh to do this dudes idiocy justice though, so I wont bother.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

You think of stereotyping as only negative fabrications, you might want to look up the definition. Stereotypes are forms of social consensus rather than individual judgments, so rather than listing off every person in your country I -have- to stereotype. And with the amount of US citizens I've spoken too (in my country and in theirs) I'm going to say that the rest of the country is like it. And I can assume that from my "sample" of morons versus non that the majority (and then some) of the US populous are arrogant, greedy, dicks. :\



Easog said:


> I never said you did. I said people who did are morons .-.


:3 It's fine, I didn't think you meant me but it kinda looked like it too.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> You think of stereotyping as only negative fabrications, you might want to look up the definition. Stereotypes are forms of social consensus rather than individual judgments, so rather than listing off every person in your country I -have- to stereotype. And with the amount of US citizens I've spoken too (in my country and in theirs) I'm going to say that the rest of the country is like it. And I can assume that from my "sample" of morons versus non that the majority (and then some) of the US populous are arrogant, greedy, dicks. :\
> 
> 
> :3 It's fine, I didn't think you meant me but it kinda looked like it too.




So when are you and Antarctica going to become one country?

=3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> So when are you and Antarctica going to become one country?
> 
> =3


We're going to keep asking nicely. They'll give in eventually...


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> So when are you and Antarctica going to become one country?
> 
> =3



Antarctica? I don't get the joke. So if it is a joke, me not getting it means it's not funny. :\


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> You think of stereotyping as only negative fabrications, you might want to look up the definition. Stereotypes are forms of social consensus rather than individual judgments, so rather than listing off every person in your country I -have- to stereotype. And with the amount of US citizens I've spoken too (in my country and in theirs) I'm going to say that the rest of the country is like it. And I can *assume* that from my *"sample"* of morons versus non that the majority (and then some) of the US populous are arrogant, greedy, dicks. :\
> 
> 
> :3 It's fine, I didn't think you meant me but it kinda looked like it too.


Nice job.  And I can assure you, your sample is biased.  And I know what stereotype is.  And you're clearly perpetrating the one I have of people in your country. What you can do is stop proving your obvious ignorance to me repeatedly.  You're rather good at it.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Nice job.  And I can assure you, your sample is biased.  And I know what stereotype is.  And you're clearly perpetrating the one I have of people in your country. What you can do is stop proving your obvious ignorance to me repeatedly.  You're rather good at it.



My sample isn't biased in the slightest, it's not only a good 200 (or more) Americans I've met in person in this country but a good thousand (or slightly less) I've met while down there. Online people I've met skyrocket it into thousands and thousands; TV adds to that.
So I'm biased for forming my own stereotype (though accurate) from actual data I've collected. Bravo, I hope I never meet you in my igloo, or my beaver will tear you to shreds. x3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Antarctica? I don't get the joke. So if it is a joke, me not getting it means it's not funny. :\


Antarctica = Cold and inhospitable
Canada = Cold and mostly inhospitable

I don't know about you, but I personally love playing off our national stereotypes :3


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> My sample isn't biased in the slightest, it's not only a good 200 (or more) Americans I've met in person in this country but a good thousand (or slightly less) I've met while down there. Online people I've met skyrocket it into thousands and thousands; TV adds to that.
> So I'm biased for forming my own stereotype (though accurate) from actual data I've collected. Bravo, I hope I never meet you in my igloo, or my beaver will tear you to shreds. x3


You just don't get it, do you. Also, the internet is not "meeting" people, and honestly, I doubt the veracity and truth of your statements.  That's my opinion.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

Easog said:


> Antarctica = Cold and inhospitable
> Canada = Cold and mostly inhospitable
> 
> I don't know about you, but I personally love playing off our national stereotypes :3



Oh! xD
Ok it's a bit funny, but it would of been better if I got that originally.



Though, I've honestly been to every province (well, besides PEI); driving through all of them I can easily prove a lot of things wrong or right. ;3 /buzzkillington




LemurBoi said:


> You just don't get it, do you. Also, the internet is not "meeting" people, and honestly, I doubt the veracity and truth of your statements.  That's my opinion.


Well honestly, from what I've seen you post here so far you're more troll than anything, and as well you like destroying topics and insulting people; based off of what I've seen you do here, anyway. I guess I'm wrong there, too.

Also, Newfoundland is surprisingly very popular for American tourists and me working at a coffee franchise allowed me to meet a -lot- of them, as well living in a few small towns or next to towns that were very popular attractions. Right now I'm living in St. John's, the site of the very first trans Atlantic wireless message and not only the oldest English city in all of North America, but the oldest city period in all of North America. I meet a lot, and I can use those people, mixed with those I met while in Minnesota at the X games and touring the area; throw in the thousands of people I've talked to online or seen online, not the best example but I wouldn't count this one as much, just like the ones I've seen on TV.

And as far as proving a theory I would of already had enough proof long ago to make any negative stereotypes I wanted, and I have that to back it up. As well, lets not forget the many, many people who share the same attitude towards the US nation as I do, even if they don't have the first hand experience.

Edit: You also might wish to look up the definition of something before making assumptions (again), meeting somebody online is still meeting them.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Antarctica? I don't get the joke. So if it is a joke, me not getting it means it's not funny. :\




I was playing off the US stereotype that we don't know anything about the rest of the world.  So clearly you being North of us are right by the country of Antarctica(LOL country...) and should join as a country.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

"Congratulations Canada, our Eskimo neighbours to the south!" x3


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I was playing off the US stereotype that we don't know anything about the rest of the world.  So clearly you being North of us are right by the country of Antarctica(LOL country...) and should join as a country.



:3 I love you.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> A single incident with *2000 *people


2,000 people how of how many MILLIONS of people? Srsly. That's like saying a drop of piss in a pool makes the whole pool full of piss.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Oh! xD
> Well honestly, from what I've seen you post here so far you're more troll than anything, and as well you like destroying topics and insulting people; based off of what I've seen you do here, anyway. I guess I'm wrong there, too.


Interpretation is a killer, ain't it?  So far, you've interpreted me wrong.  If what I happen to say offends you, get over it.


NewfDraggie said:


> Also, Newfoundland is surprisingly very popular for American tourists and me working at a coffee franchise allowed me to meet a -lot- of them, as well living in a few small towns or next to towns that were very popular attractions. Right now I'm living in St. John's, the site of the very first trans Atlantic wireless message and not only the oldest English city in all of North America, but the oldest city period in all of North America. I meet a lot, and I can use those people, mixed with those I met while in Minnesota at the X games and touring the area; throw in the thousands of people I've talked to online or seen online, not the best example but I wouldn't count this one as much, just like the ones I've seen on TV.


So 10 seconds of contact is clearly enough time for you to form an accurate theory of a person, right? And television sure is an accurate portrayal of real life, amirite? I rest my case.


NewfDraggie said:


> And as far as proving a theory I would of already had enough proof long ago to make any negative stereotypes I wanted, and I have that to back it up. As well, lets not forget the many, many people who share the same attitude towards the US nation as I do, even if they don't have the first hand experience.


So everybody is doing it, and you want to be cool to, right?  As I said, take a logic class, you commit more fallacies than George Bush in any of his debates.


NewfDraggie said:


> Edit: You also might wish to look up the definition of something before making assumptions (again), meeting somebody online is still meeting them.


LOL.  I see I'm wasting my time.  Nvm.  I'm talking about person to person, no some concocted persona.  Enjoy your ignorance, I won't stop ya.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh and about meeting people online. People don't always act themselves online. That mask of anonymous tends to do shit to people. Basing ideas off people you met online is really fuckin' stupid Newf.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

skittle said:


> 2,000 people how of how many MILLIONS of people? Srsly. That's like saying a drop of piss in a pool makes the whole pool full of piss.



It's like saying that if we break apart something into smaller bits and analyze those pieces of their makeup, and then we assume the rest is composed of that makeup based off that sample. Hmmm...something seems...accurate in doing that. Must be the logic in me, you know, taking a sample instead of a whole. 



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> 10 seconds of contact is clearly enough time for you to form an accurate theory of a person, right? And television sure is an accurate portrayal of real life, amirite? I rest my case.


Never said 10 seconds, I love how you pull numbers out of your ass like that.
And actually 10 seconds is -more- than enough if they do something incredibly dickheaded.



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> everybody is doing it, and you want to be cool to, right?  As I said, take a logic class, you commit more fallacies than George Bush in any of his debates.


Proof that my logic is incorrect.



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> LOL.  I see I'm wasting my time.  Nvm.  I'm talking about person to person, no some concocted persona.  Enjoy your ignorance, I won't stop ya.


LOL, troll. I can see now that you're losing your argument you resort to "LOL" and simple "Your wrong" posts. Kinda reminds me of...another thread...



skittle said:


> Oh and about meeting people online. People don't always act themselves online. That mask of anonymous tends to do shit to people. Basing ideas off people you met online is really fuckin' stupid Newf.


No no, you have it dead wrong. People online act as themselves more than offline, because there's no repercussions of acting like themselves, nobody will know, and they won't have any physical repercussions at all.
Basing off of online, like I said,

_"...throw in the thousands of people I've talked to online or seen online, *not the best example but I wouldn't count this one as much*...."_ 

Even if it's better data because it's usually their true nature, it's unfair because they can use google to show intelligence on a subject, so it's flawed. As for attitude, it's correct.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Never said 10 seconds, I love how you pull numbers out of your ass like that.
> And actually 10 seconds is -more- than enough if they do something incredibly dickheaded.


Given that you're rather predisposed to thinking one thing, I don't doubt that you think they're a dickhead right off the bat.  And what is it, 20, 30?  How long did it take for you to whip up a Triple Nigger Latte for the fat stupid American pig?


NewfDraggie said:


> Proof that my logic is incorrect.


Given that there is none present, I think my job is rather done for me.


NewfDraggie said:


> LOL, troll. I can see now that you're losing your argument you resort to "LOL" and simple "Your wrong" posts. Kinda reminds me of...another thread...


What does that thread have to do with this one exactly?  And I was completely dead on in that thread anyway. As I am in this one. I'm not trolling you either, this is just me not being able to resist making you look childish.


NewfDraggie said:


> No no, you have it dead wrong. People online act as themselves more than offline, because there's no repercussions of acting like themselves, nobody will know, and they won't have any physical repercussions at all.
> Basing off of online, like I said,
> 
> _"...throw in the thousands of people I've talked to online or seen online, *not the best example but I wouldn't count this one as much*...."_
> ...


So if I use your reasoning, you're an insufferable tard IRL as well?  Really, grow up. Nice ninja edit too.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:
			
		

> useless, false, information.


I rest my case, troll material.
You assume too much, you know too little, and anything against you is irrelevant.



			
				LemurBoi said:
			
		

> So if I use your reasoning, you're an insufferable tard IRL as well?  Really, grow up. Nice ninja edit too.


I do not wish to double post I edit my post, I've already accidentally double posted on this thread thinking somebody would of already posted, but I was wrong. Lean how to use a thread and keep the clutter down. It seems you love to destroy threads with many, many posts containing useless or no information.
If you want to insult me as being "insufferable" go for it, it's much better to be intelligent and be insufferable than it is to be a completely moronic loser that's more than likely insufferable to boot.  Go ahead, resort to insults more; you look intellectual being all big and scruffy.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

brrrr said:


> From friends that have lived in Japan (Tokyo and Osaka I believe), everything is absurdly expensive. It's heavily overcrowded and the Japanese keep to themselves. That is, they're unwelcoming of tourists and dislike the hype that Japan gets from outside countries, particularly the western hemisphere.
> 
> I guess they know how to party though, concerts are great and stuff. I know there's other upsides to the country but I was kind of going out of my way to debunk the fantasy of Japan being the perfect anime getaway. Last I heard, no perfect country exists on this planet.



Buddy of mine travels out to Japan often for business trips and the like.  He told me every stereotype about Japanese schoolgirls is true.

My Japanese instructor made a comment that Japanese people are humble to a point of disease. lol


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I rest my case, troll material.
> You assume too much, you know too little, and *anything against you is irrelevant.*


??? I rest my case.


NewfDraggie said:


> I do not wish to double post I edit my post, I've already accidentally double posted on this thread thinking somebody would of already posted, but I was wrong. Lean how to use a thread and keep the clutter down. It seems you love to destroy threads with many, many posts containing useless or no information.
> If you want to insult me as being "insufferable" go for it, it's much better to be intelligent and be insufferable than it is to be a completely moronic loser that's more than likely insufferable to boot.  Go ahead, resort to insults more; you look intellectual being all big and scruffy.


How cute of you to add this in.  You're nothing but a passive aggressive little child.  Caught you in the act as well, as if I'd ever miss anything anyway.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> It's like saying that if we break apart something into smaller bits and analyze those pieces of their makeup, and then we assume the rest is composed of that makeup based off that sample. Hmmm...something seems...accurate in doing that. Must be the logic in me, you know, taking a sample instead of a whole.
> 
> Even if it's better data because it's usually their true nature, it's unfair because they can use google to show intelligence on a subject, so it's flawed. As for attitude, it's correct.


"The whole is greater than the sum of its parts" Ever hear that, doll?
Actually, I act more like a dick online when I really am not a dick. I'm actually quite a nice person. I can get away with acting like a dick online, doesn't mean I am.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 29, 2008)

*eats popcorn* this is getting fun to watch


----------



## Nylak (Nov 29, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?


 
I have a middle name, and pretty much everyone I know does, too.  >>;  Mine is my mother's middle name, while my surname is my father's surname (my full name is Jesse Lynn Barton, my father is Kenneth Allen Barton, my mother is Mary Lynn Ancelet).  As far as I know, it's traditionally used to denote maternal relations, but it seems like more and more people are just making them up.  :|



> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?


 
I love bumper stickers.  =D  And yes, we like to have our opinions heard.  It's kind of an American institution.



> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?


 
Actually, the opposite seems to be true more and more often.  I hear more people griping about our country than praising it anymore, and that kind of pisses me off.  I really do love this country, and we have a lot of things going for us compared to other countries.  Your definition of "better" may be diferent from ours; I honestly can't think of anyplace I'd rather live, despite our somewhat retarded government figureheads.



> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?


 
I can't say anything about this, since I _am_ rural.  I've lived in a huge city (St. Louis) and a very cliche suburb of St. Louis, but most of my life I've lived in small towns.  Personally, I HATE suburbs, and city life just isn't for me.



> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?


 
They have their ups and downs.  Sometimes you hit an occasion of EPIC fail, but largely they're pretty competent about what they do.  At the end of the day, I feel pretty safe here.



> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?


 
It's just the culture.  *shrug.*  Every country has their major religion, and Christianity just happens to be ours.  Read a history book as to why, if you want to know the gory details.



> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?


 
This is _not _true.    Yes, smoking's largely been banned, but it is _not_ stigmatized.  The opinions of the few and loud don't represent the opinions of all.



> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )


 
I don't have a problem with any other country.  *shrug*  No, seriously, I don't give a shit what you guys do, and honestly unless you're a direct threat or ally of ours, I probably don't know shit about you (Hungary included; who the hell are you guys, anyway?).


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Nylak, I love your Nytara banner.  So cute!


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> ??? I rest my case.





> *What does that thread have to do with this one exactly?*


Remember that?



skittle said:


> "The whole is greater than the sum of its parts" Ever hear that, doll?
> Actually, I act more like a dick online when I really am not a dick. I'm actually quite a nice person. I can get away with acting like a dick online, doesn't mean I am.


...


> "The whole is greater than the sum of its parts"


How does this make sense, it's just a saying and not true. So it has no value or real meaning for this thread.

You place up a facade in real life where online you take it down, if in real life people acted like online (everybody acted like themselves) then you would be a dick as well, there would be no need for the facade. You can't simply be a dick just because you swap to text and aren't face to face with somebody. I admit I act differently in person than I do online, but that doesn't mean the way I act online isn't the way I think, either. Don't fool yourself. 
I you're a dick online and not one offline means what you think, say, and do in real life are different from each other. Which means you're kidding yourself so you won't lose all your friends by saying and doing what you think.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I you're a dick online and not one offline means what you think, say, and do in real life are different from each other. Which means you're kidding yourself so you won't lose all your friends by saying and doing what you think.


Not really. It's easier to be a dick to people you don't know.


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 29, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?

  I have a middle name, and all of the people I know do ... I dunno why.


*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it. 
Is it true, and if it is, why?

  I guess because us Americans have strong opinions and we're stubborn enough to let everyone know we wont ever change =3.


*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?

   I dunno ... I'm moving to Australia when I turn 21.


*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?

   Because thats usually where the most drama and excitement happens ...  I guess. =3


*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?

   Well, I think that there are bad police officers and there are good police officers just like there are bad people and good people =3


*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?

   *See #2*


*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers? 
I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?

I dunno, I'm not old enough to know anything about this XD.


*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
(And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )

This is my extent of knowledge on other countries ...

 *ahem* [FONT=Verdana, Arial]Germany was Hungary, ate a bit of Turkey, on a bit of China, dipped in Greece. Greece was slippery, slipped into Italy, kicked a bit of Sicily right into the middle of the Mediterranean Sea ... =3 ... I gots SKILLS![/FONT]


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Remember that?
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



It makes sense because you are taking small bits and saying the represent the whole when they necessarily don't. Since the Wal-Mart shoppers are a BIASED sample. 
I'm not fooling myself. I would never be a dick to my friends. Why? I like them. I am a dick to people online since I don't ever have to worry about them being my friends or meeting them. I'm a generally nice person until you give me a reason to hate you. Ask anyone who knows me. I can be a bit dicky, yeah, but with a given reason, online, I figure, eh. I'm bored. Let's start shit. Doesn't make me a dick in real life.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Nylak, I love your Nytara banner. So cute!


 
Haha, thanks.  I love me some Katara.  *glomps her possessively.*  XD


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Remember that?


You STILL have failed to demonstrate the relevance.  I once again, rest my case.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?



There are a lot, but there are also many people without middle names. Rarely are they used, though. I don't even write my middle name when filling out documents or applications and such unless they ask (And then it's usually a middle initial) and most of my friends don't even know my middle name.



Nepharite said:


> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?



Bumper stickers aren't demonstration. Honestly, I think Americans don't act nearly as much as they should, seeings as we actually have a chance to CHANGE some things around here. You can blog all you want about politics and decorate yourself and your possessions according to your political party, but nothing will get done if you don't do something useful like write to your senator. 

But anyways, most people here don't really care about politics, much less have an opinion. This recent election was a little different, though, because people got more excited about it because of the historical significance. Most years are like the Bush elections, though; People whined and complained about the government, but nobody bothered to vote and actually make a difference.



Nepharite said:


> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?



Most Americans flippin' _loath_ this country. Honestly, I think people are a little delusional, though. People act like it's SO BAD here, like the laws are SO HARSH, yet they haven't even seen how other countries are run. That isn't to say that the US is the best, though. This country has surely seen better days...

I think the patriotic people most foreigners hear about are the Bush supporters, who from my personal observation, are both rare and a little nutty... o.o



Nepharite said:


> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?



Unlike most European countries, the US is super spread out, so there really ARE a lot of suburbs and country. The big cities are actually a very small fraction of the land here, and even they're so spread out you need a car to get most places. Just remember that most European cities were built back when everyone had to walk everywhere in medieval times, so everything's closer together, and the US had the help of horses and buggies, trains, steamboats and the like.



Nepharite said:


> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?



I really dunno about what most people's opinions are (Aside from the stereotypical rebel teen view of "F the police!") but honestly I don't think they police do nearly enough. I know from personal experience that not a lot gets done when you call them, and people get away with way too much stuff.



Nepharite said:


> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?



**Shrugs** There are a TON of Christians here. I personally don't follow a religion, though, so it's not at all important to me. But I have observed that the large majority of "christians" don't really care about god at all. Very few go to church, and it seems that a lot of people are christian "just in case." Not to mention all the people that constantly commit sins and violate their commandments and such.



Nepharite said:


> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?



I'm GLAD they're starting to get smokers out of public places. Sure, it may be inconvenient to step outside and walk a couple of yards first, or wait a whole hour (Oh gosh!) to finish your meal before you light up, but have you ever thought about the poor athsmatic girl in the table next to you trying to enjoy a meal she PAYED for, while she's coughing and wheezing and fixing to pass out? I think allowing people to smoke in public places is just as bad as ignoring all handicapped laws so that handicapped people can't go to those places. I for one would at least like to refrain from breaking out the inhaler everytime I walk into a resteraunt. 

I don't hate smokers as people, though. I just tend to avoid forming any relationships with them, since it would kinda be like a snail hanging out with a salt lick. Ya know, my health comes first and stuff.



Nepharite said:


> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes



I'm pretty neutral about other countries, but I've heard Japan was pretty cool, with all their technology and fancy seafood and such =3 I'd also like to go to France and Canada, partly because I'm learning French, and also because both places seem really neat! I suppose the places I'd like to avoid would possibly be the middle east, like Iraq and Isreal and such, because it seems so violent down there =C Apparently terrorists run around targeting Americans and try to murder them, according to some recent events in the news...

As for Hungary, I don't really know much about the place, so I don't have any prejudices or anything... Though name was ridiculed countless times in Geography class XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You know what the real problem with naming all 50 states is?  That you forget which ones you haven't named....10 would be way easier to memorize.  The funny thing is I could point them all out on the map without names with something physical in front of me...but just like rambling them off in order?  Nahhhh..
> 
> *Puerto Rico is my favorite STATE though.*  I think I want to move there once I graduate.



Ummm... hate to break it to ya, Takumi, but... well, Puerto Rico is not a state, it's a territory.  Don't do the Obama thing, and claim there are more than fifty states in the Union (I wonder what Obama was smoking, to think the US had 58 states).


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm content with just love... but as you said, I need to fight for what I want. what states allow gay marriage btw? that would be some helpful info



Canada :V .

Also settle down Newf, that's the kind of shit that makes us look like pompous  douche bags. That whole Rick Mercer thing was an embarrassment, even Airfarce  called him on that shit. Canadians are nice Newf, just look at me, never a bad word to say about anyone   .


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll skip number one and go straight to two:
2. America is a country full of people who have nothing better to do than bitch and complain and whine. We're a bunch of children, honestly.
3. I don't know. I don't understand why people would be proud of living in Shitstain, USA, with a house that's breaking several health codes and a yard that puts most junkyards to shame. America is not the greatest. It's just the most convenient.
4. Nobody lives in the cities; it's all just for show. When the day is over with, we all go back to our trailer parks and fuck our broken-down wives and drink ourselves into oblivion.
6. Religion is important in the US because we have a lot of pathetic, weak-minded people who insist on clinging to the hope that someone will fix all their problems and that this person is God. They are wrong. God will not fix their problems. I will laugh and enjoy myself as I watch their suffering.
7. Addictions are never pretty, especially when they make your teeth go yellow and give you a cough like your internal organs are coming loose.


----------



## Takun (Nov 30, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Ummm... hate to break it to ya, Takumi, but... well, Puerto Rico is not a state, it's a territory.  Don't do the Obama thing, and claim there are more than fifty states in the Union (I wonder what Obama was smoking, to think the US had 58 states).




Hahahahahahahahahahahahaah

*BIG DEEP BREATH*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Yes.  Thanks Roose, that was the point.


I do feel kind of sad that no one called me on that til now.  Easog and I were discussing Puerto Rico though on AIM and how they are US born Citizens but a self governing territory.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Ummm... hate to break it to ya, Takumi, but... well, Puerto Rico is not a state, it's a territory.  Don't do the Obama thing, and claim there are more than fifty states in the Union (I wonder what Obama was smoking, to think the US had 58 states).


Took a while, didn't it?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaah
> 
> *BIG DEEP BREATH*
> 
> ...



Just doing my job....

I also felt kinda sad, so I had to make up for all the people who didn't notice.  Believe me, after that line, I kept reading, to see if anyone else caught it... however, I was disappointed.  Gotta hand it to he Puerto Rican's, though, for retaining self-government.  Way to show independence!  I also hear the fishin's good over there....


----------



## Takun (Nov 30, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Just doing my job....
> 
> I also felt kinda sad, so I had to make up for all the people who didn't notice.  Believe me, after that line, I kept reading, to see if anyone else caught it... however, I was disappointed.  Gotta hand it to he Puerto Rican's, though, for retaining self-government.  Way to show independence!  I also hear the fishin's good over there....




Haha, I _hope_ everyone was just busy flaming, but 9_9.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 30, 2008)

So, the first round:

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
My ex-wife had no middle name.  I have a middle name because I was named after my two grandfathers.  (Since my last name is Justin, it resulted in my having 3 first names... which is a tad confusing for everyone in the Universe, including myself.)

Why?  I have no clue.  I assumed it was widespread in Europe too... but the question itself make me wonder a bit...

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
People who demonstrate all the time are the same people who have very small penises and are truing to compensate for it.  If you have an opinion, great.  If you want to shove your opinion in my face, you can suck my ass.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
America has done a lot of really awesome things in its relatively tiny history.  I'm proud to be an American... but I don't see any a German would be any less proud to be German or any person would be any less proud to be part of the nation they live in.  (Unless it really, really sucked for some reason, of course.)

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Because big cities suck balls, dicks, asses and any other nasty part of the body you can think of.  The "American dream" of living in the suburbs is only a dream because damn near no can afford to live in such a place!

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
?  They do their jobs.  Aside fromm the fact that they like setting speed traps too damned much, what else should I think about them?

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
I wasn't raised in a Christian household so I can't really help you there.  I came to Christ through a very odd path, so I hardly represent even a tiny fraction of the Christian majority in this nation.

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Hefty fines = heavy enforcement.  I, as a non-smoker, for one rather like smoke-free establishments.  But my favorite one is in a city that allows smoking, and smoking is allowed in this place.  But I like this establishment because they have a very sophisticated system of fans & filters that make the place equally welcoming to non-smokers & smokers alike.

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
Other nations?  There are other nations outside of the US borders???  Why didn't they teach us about this in school?!

Truthfully, much of the US media (and schooling) is so US-centric that it actually makes me sick.  I have to go out of my way to discover what's really going on in the world around me.  Must of the US population simply doesn't care.


----------



## Science Fox (Nov 30, 2008)

A thread designed for a single purpose: to start trouble.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Just doing my job....
> 
> I also felt kinda sad, so I had to make up for all the people who didn't notice.  Believe me, after that line, I kept reading, to see if anyone else caught it... however, I was disappointed.  Gotta hand it to he Puerto Rican's, though, for retaining self-government.  Way to show independence!  I also hear the fishin's good over there....


I noticed it.  But Obvious Troll is obvious...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> A thread designed for a single purpose: to start trouble.



One might say the same about gunpowder.  But look at all the fun things we can do with gunpowder these days!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> A thread designed for a single purpose: to start trouble.



Not really, it just got corrupted, like everything does. It started out fairly mature xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Just doing my job....
> 
> I also felt kinda sad, so I had to make up for all the people who didn't notice. Believe me, after that line, I kept reading, to see if anyone else caught it... however, I was disappointed. Gotta hand it to he Puerto Rican's, though, for retaining self-government. Way to show independence! *I also hear the fishin's good over there....*



Certainly is if you're fishing for AIDS.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Nov 30, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?


A: far as i know everyone has a middle name dont know the point my self thay are just thare might be so you can name someone after more then one person or someting

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it. 
Is it true, and if it is, why?


yea alot of peaple do it but its ment to get the peaple behind it 
its anoying  

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?

well for me i patriotic because of went in to geting this land alot of peaple gave thir lives for this land and it dont matter how bad this land gets im poud of it. its my home is about the best way to put it 

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?

depends on how you like to live lots of peaple like the citys some peaple like the suburbs, my self i like the boondocks because the citys to croweded and the suburbs are two boring i

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?

some of the laws are stupid and i dont follow them but i suport the police thay try and protect us and they have a job to do 

the FBI can kiss my ass

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?

i dont know why peaple wont let peaple beleve what thay want it shoudnt be a big thing far as i care you can beleve tin cans created every thing long as you are a good preson 

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers? 
I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?

its a stupid law not many peaple follow it. just a bunch of peaple bitching id understand it in some places but bars and pups hell the two reasons you go to bars it to drink and  smoke 
no just about all of the off the map bars dont follow that law along with others hell sometimes the cops dont care 

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
(And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes :grin

i dont know i *try *not to juge peaple and places i never ben or seen but i bet thare are stereo types about hungary


----------



## JamestheDoc (Nov 30, 2008)

So, the first round:

1 - ABOUT NAMES
Everyone I know has a middle name, including myself... so... *shrugs*

2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING
Back in the sixties and seventies we really did demonstrate and protest, for good reasons too, such as ending war or gaining rights for minorities.  Now it's over stupid shit for the most part, and it's not as strong or vehement as it used to be.

3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM
I'm not overly patriotic because I've lost a lot of pride for this country, the way it handles itself and the way its people act... ugh.  You're right though, there are plenty American people that are so blindly patriotic it's sickening.

4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES
There are a lot of big cities, and the suburbs you see on films and television are usually not too far away from those cities.  Inner-city housing is low-quality, the crime rate's higher, and so on.  So most cities have a wide proliferation of suburban communities and subdivisions that aren't too far away from the downtown areas.

5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT
The police does a good job, at doing their job.  For the most part.  Though some officers are dickheads, abusive with their powers, or lazy and lackadaisical, they do what their job description says for the most part.  As for the FBI, they only deal with bigger things that are above police jurisdiction, such as most wanted criminals, national emergencies, and threats on a national level, and this will go on up to the CIA.  I believe the FBI also is decent at their job.

6 - ABOUT RELIGION
A lot of Americans' judgement is clouded with religion, don't ask me why...

7 - ABOUT SMOKING
I think smoking is just idiotic.  I don't get what conscious minded person would actually want to hurt their lungs and breathing like that, as well as their hearts and blood vessels.  It's a stupid decision and I really don't get why people continue to smoke, it's beyond my grasp.  I guess the tobacco companies do a good job of marketing.

As for smokers being treated like lepers, well... they are here and there.  I don't think that's the way of going about it, but I do find it highly annoying to have a person giving themselves lung cancer breathing the shit into my lungs as well.  Keep your breathing ailments to yourself, I say.  Or just find a better way to feed your addiction that doesn't bother others.

8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS
America is a country of pride and ignorance.  Any country that isn't us and that doesn't support is immediately perceived as a possible enemy to our freedom.  I don't follow in this judgement, though, as a matter of fact, I like almost any country out there better than the U.S.  I plan on moving to France one day.  There's a huge American stereotype of France, and a lot of negativity towards the country from Americans, which I don't understand.  France is awesome, and is doing things a lot better than the U.S. is.  I guess America doesn't like France and other countries because they don't do things the way "we" do, and that threatens our all-powerful look.  I guess... *shrugs*

And those are my opinions as an American college student.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a friend with three middle names.

Raven Genesis Emily Elizabeth *last name*


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

JamestheDoc said:


> America is a country of pride and ignorance.  Any country that isn't us and that doesn't support is immediately perceived as a possible enemy to our freedom.  I don't follow in this judgement, though, as a matter of fact, I like almost any country out there better than the U.S.  I plan on moving to France one day.  There's a huge American stereotype of France, and a lot of negativity towards the country from Americans, which I don't understand.  France is awesome, and is doing things a lot better than the U.S. is.  I guess America doesn't like France and other countries because they don't do things the way "we" do, and that threatens our all-powerful look.  I guess... *shrugs*
> 
> And those are my opinions as an American college student.



A lot of the France stuff stems from them backing out/(refusing to join) out little war, so they get made fun of...

(not saying its right, its not, its just stipid, but there ya go...)


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?


Most have middle names, you don't have to... I guess it just kinda picked up as a tradition. Everyone wants to be unique...



Nepharite said:


> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?


Because... there ARE countries where the government suppresses your freedom of speech. We use it all the time in pretty much everything, and some people are just proud.



Nepharite said:


> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?


Lol... Why live somewhere if you hate it? You can always move. I know people who are proud of their Italian heritage... or French backgrounds... but are glad they live here instead of there. Why? Who knows? Maybe they just like what we have.



Nepharite said:


> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?


I never knew the suburbian lifestyle was considered the american dream... I live in a suburb and it's quite a beautiful place. It WAS back in the time considered that America had so much land that everyone could live away from others, being that Europe was ridiculously overpopulated. *shrugs* I hate cities... so meh.

Plus most jobs are in the cities, so of course people are going to live there.



Nepharite said:


> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?


Our police are alright, FBI is pretty corrupt.



Nepharite said:


> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?


I definately wouldn't say most, especially with this new generation coming up. 



Nepharite said:


> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?


Smoking is discusting. And I do my best to keep people I care about from giving themselves cancer by stopping them... but if they wont stop... I don't want people blowing toxic fumes in my face, thanks.



Nepharite said:


> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )


I am pretty indifferent... I mean I don't really care too much except about the ones that matter, the world powers.

But I do dislike people who push steriotypes on others, in any situation.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi.  Here are some basic thoughts from the mind of this wolf



Nepharite said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm not really active in FA, mostly here just for viewing art rather than using the forum but there is something you could help me a bit.
> I'm European (Hungarian, more specificly), I've never been to the US, I don't have any American friends, so I need you (as far as I know, most of you guys come from the US) to answer some - possibly trivial - questions I have in mind, about you, US-dwellers. I'm mostly interested in your personal opinions to get a glimpse how you perceive your nation and fellow-americans. Please, do not get offended by my questions, I'm not here to flame.
> ...


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Worth it. Don't banz me.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Worth it. Don't banz me.


My Trolldar didn't even blip?  Are you sure this is the right thread?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, I have a middle name. I dont like it, but I have one. It all depends on the parents, if they want to choose a middle name. There is no requirement.
Freedom of expression. Yes people take it to extremes, it's not all of us.
Every country has those kinds of people, and if you dont see it you must be blind. I know there are much better countries but im still happy to be where I am.
The american dream has drastically changed since the 60s. >_>
It depends on your area really, the FBI as well. Depending on the area is how their conduct is like.
Religion, the biggest issue people have is "In god we trust". People take it offensive for no appropriate reason.
I dont know where you get your information from, but there are tons of smokers still. I have yet so see one being treated like a "leper". Smoking is a hazard and is banned from public places and certain restuarants, all depending on the area you are in.
Every country has its ups and downs, I have no dislikes for any. I do want to visit a few sometime in the future. Stereotypes only cause trouble and I avoid them as much as I possibly can.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> My Trolldar didn't even blip?  Are you sure this is the right thread?



This thread is like a bomb waiting to detonate.


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> This thread is like a bomb waiting to detonate.


I think I already did that.  Too slow.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 1, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?


 
Yes, and mine would be "Jack".

About Middle Names: Businesses will require a "middle" name, or "middle surname" for identification. However, most people have middle names from birth, or give themselves personal middle names for better identification or better social participation.

For example: Two people are named Joe Smith. Despite the fact that they appear to be very different from one another, their first name and surname are the same; which makes the two very hard to tell apart on paper. In order for a place of employement, or a place of academics to seperate the two, middle names or middle initials might be required.

Also, middle names can be considered secondary or optional first names. They (middle names) suit multiple purposes.



Nepharite said:


> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?


 
You seem, or at least appear to be, very ignorant. I'm flattered that you're asking us questions, but when were dealing with an academic subject matter, could you at least make your curiosity more approachable? 

It would conceivabley be better manners on your part, and I'd be the first to welcome a change to your diplomatic tact.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungary#Politics

First, let's allow the people participating in this discussion to have informational access to the social and political progress of Hungary. Second, the people of Hungary appear to be capable of exercising the same voluntary right to a non-violent political demonstration as their American Counter-Parts would also be capable of. ( a relevant snippet: http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/09/19/hungary.riots/index.html)
You have also commented, although not your words personally, that political demonstrations appear to be socially futile, especially when a majority in power is not capable or refuses to hear other arguments.

That might be almost true in some circumstances, and perhaps absolutely true in those situations in-which people, largely refuse to admit where there are somethings that aren't to their political stomaching. Your situation might appear to forebade you from initiating or maintaining some form of dissention (out of fear of exercising some form of bad social ettiquette), but it's a simple fact that some people, won't take their rights for granted and nethire should you -- America being no exception, of course. I never once found a case or time in our social history, that a political demonstration has not had an appropriate or nessecary effect.

One of the most important, you can read about below:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African-American_Civil_Rights_Movement_(1955%E2%80%931968)

- AND - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selma_to_Montgomery_marches

Perhaps you weren't even aware, that one of the most important demonstrations in the history of the United States, was that of the original Civil Rights Movement. You might even attribute this American demonstration / social movement (by it's very nature as being a very powerful form of social, non-violent protest), to those you may have had during the late 1980's against Karoly Grosz.

Personal Aside: Bumper Stickers? Check. Loud-mouthed protesters? Check. Demonstrations and Rallies? Double-Check.

Do they bother me? No. What does? Stupid people -- but you'll find those everywhere, and not always are they at demonstrations.



Nepharite said:


> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?


 
It's all about home, really. Is it a big deal to be an American? No, but I do appreciate the phenomenon that put me here to begin with; although, I'd much prefer that my ancestors where treated with far better standards then they where given.



Nepharite said:


> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?


 
Well, it's not so much the suburban lifestyle, as it is the financial and social success that's perceived to go along with it. Typically, finding your niche' is more so the American Dream in this case.

Also, people inhabit our big cities.



Nepharite said:


> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?


FBI Staff? Never met any, personally. As for the organization as a whole? Doesn't compare to the CIA, but I've had no trouble with the fibbies.

As for the Police? Generally good -- we still have a large White Supremacist / White Militia Culture going on, but we've been making significant gains at rooting it out.


Nepharite said:


> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?


 
Because the concept of "God" gives some American's hope; others, oppression and corrupting power. That's just being general. See, Israel, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Qatar, Lebanon, Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Ubekistan, Georgia, Abkhazia, Dagestan, Chechnya, etc. for more examples, whether more extreme or relaxed in their content.

Also, if you weren't aware, the majority of the world appears to believe in something religious. Do you? If so, then apply your own reasons to any American, and you'll have covered some reasonable argumentative ground.


Nepharite said:


> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?


 
Not always.

Want to smoke? Come down to the South.


Nepharite said:


> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why? (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )


 
How do I perceive other countries?

Largely like our own -- with some differences that have the cause and effect of either pitching them into complete chaos or near complete order.

Particular countries?

None that I can think of.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 1, 2008)

1. Many of us have middle names, though I have met some Americans without.
2. Our country tends to be explosively polarized and the average citizen is a false constituency; our politicians are not very well broadcast. The main intrigue in politics is when someone breaches the impossible morality with a sex scandal, etc. However, political corruption is fairly acceptable. The concept that politicians are extensions of corporations isn't a hard concept to come by. Righties throw it at lefties, lefties at righties, libertarians at everyone, etc. etc.
It's a weird country, with conflicting values. A lot of people in this country are scared of violent action against the government, or even going right to it and picking a non-violent fight. Elections are the beginning and end of civic action for many people in this country. You should see how violent and boisterous everyone becomes around that time. VOTING? YOU VOTING? WHO YOU VOTING FOR? YOU VOTING? ETC.
3. There's a number one fetish in this country. We have a culture that educates from a very early age that independence and "individuality" is insanely important, and that you; yes, you...are very important. You can judge how well the education works (especially against its own color-coding). It comes down to a cultural myth is all.
There's cultural rumblings that this is turning everyone into self-congratulating piles of mediocrity.
This is probably just part of the divide. You can kind of witness it in the "anti-intellectual" political rhetoric. "He's an elitist, but I'm Joe Sixpack." Vote for the most mediocre person. Not someone who may have a better handle than you, you mediocre fuck. Whee. My rhetoric.
4. Cultural myth. Something of a cartoon dream-life created after the hells of the world wars. It was really born for our grandfathers, great-grandfathers, but ended up being passed along as a sign of prestige. Having a yard, etc. Even though its becoming less and less sustainable. Part of it was a corporate thing. The whole destruction of light rail by the automotive industry and, again, "independence" of owning your own car and being on your own clock (lol, joke's on you, sucker). I don't think most of the youth has the same myth going.
Cities tend to be more liberal in this country, probably because you have to learn to deal with everyone else's quirks, and public transportation is pretty worthwhile.
5. Very few Americans are verbal about the FBI. For the most part, I think they just assume a non-existent public face (except when something's wrong - but I think most people are quicker to blame the CIA or Homeland). Police on the other hand are pretty widely feared, and in quite a few places have a massively negative connotation. This can be really polarized, too. Since there are some people who think their fellow man is an animal that can't wait to claw, kick, and smash down the door to rape his/her innocent sphincter. Hence, guns and police.
6. Like I said, polarized country. A lot of people have opinions that they can't help but split their lungs with blood and thunder over. Yeah, white whale, holy grail. It's central to the cultural myth. Plus, its a huge freaking country. It's hard to get this cultural banner flying for everyone.
7. "Most" states seems like a mountain of bullshit to me. I know the states surrounding me have no rules about smoking. Mine being the island in that sea.
8. Some care, some don't. Okay, the common perception is that most don't care. I'm not going to argue with that. To be fair, though, I think I have a pretty decent understanding of the world. And to be fair to that statement, "I'm sure that means nothing."


----------



## Nepharite (Dec 8, 2008)

Been away for a while, I wouldn't have expected this huge amounts of answers. 


First of all:
I haven't started this thread to be a grenade for flaming and trolling, and I don't want to judge any of you people. I'm not an ignorant alien - I've just never been to the US, and was curious about some stereotypes being true or not, and how you guys see all these things. 
(Actually, I'm into pen&paper RPGs and as a storyteller, and I usually set my campaigns in the US, and I want to portrey you guys how you really are, not how the media shows you. )

Thanks for all your answers again, they've been really helpful. Here are some responses:

*Wait Wait:*


> also i have only heard of hungary in harry potter. what do you guys do anyway?


If you have any particular questions, I'll gladly answer. 

*LemurBoi*


> I haven't been to Hungary, but I know you guys love coffee, due to your Turkish influences, and that you are sometimes called Magyars. I would love to visit Budapest, if only for the historical architecture alone.


Yeah, most of us love coffee, and "Magyar" means "Hungarian" in our language. Budapest has some beautiful historical buildings indeed (and much more urban decayed post-communist structures, but I don't think you would like those).

*StainMcGorver*


> And from all of these questions, I am guessing that Hungary has never gone to war.


I've laughed my head off... XD 
We've gone to dozens of bloodshed wars. We've been to World War I and II, and have lost both of 'em. We always end up on the wrong side somehow. It's like a curse you know, so you are lucky that only a slim amount of Hungarian soldiers have been sent to Afghanistan and Iraq for your support . 

*Nylak*


> Hungary included; who the hell are you guys, anyway?


See above; if you have any particular questions, I'll gladly answer. 

*Science Fox*'s


> A thread designed for a single purpose: to start trouble.


and
*KittenAdmin*'s


> This thread is like a bomb waiting to detonate.


... it wasn't ment to. :/

*hillbilly guy*


> i bet thare are stereo types about hungary


Yep, a couple of them, and some are actually true. 

*Bambi*


> You seem, or at least appear to be, very ignorant. I'm flattered that you're asking us questions, but when were dealing with an academic subject matter, could you at least make your curiosity more approachable?


When speaking about stereotypes, it's hard not to seem sarcastic, and most of my questions were about the reliability of the portreyal of US. You can blame me for being perhaps rude (I have kind of a cynical style), but not for being an ignorant fool. Maybe my English is not the best, nor my text composition, but I'm quite well educated. Sure, I'm not an American Culture Expert and I'm definitely not up-to-date about your country compared to you, but that's why I'm here. What I was missing is YOUR personal point of view of the issues I've mentioned, and that cannot be found in books or any educational websites. That's why I'm here.

And yes, when we somehow get out of our seemingly constant apathy, we can be bloody violent about our really crappy government and politicans, as you've referenced this with the riot article. 
But this bumper sticker / god hates homos sign / soccer mom kind of practicing the Freedom of Speech I was wondering about is quite unusual in my country. We also can do it. But we usually don't.

So I guess you were just missing my point, or it was me who failed to express myself clear.


----------



## Nepharite (Dec 8, 2008)

*ROUND TWO*


*9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
What are the most popular cigarette brands in the US (next to Marlboro, Camel, Pall Mall and Lucky Strike...)?
What brands of cars do you prefer to drive?

*10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS*
I ask you to descibe the place where you live (town, metro area, city, village, whatever you call your home), along with your state.
Of course, again, I want to know your opinion, how YOU perceive your home, not the statistics I can google up.

*11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES*
Back to ye olde stereotypes - what do you think about other states and their inhabitants in general? Of course, people are people wherever they live, but I'm sure you have your preconceptions, so let me read 'em! 
And for god's sake, don't troll each other and don't flame, treat the subject with a sense of humor - remember, self-irony haven't killed anyone. 

*12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*
... or more precisely, about The Typical American Attitude towards you guys, furries (if there is any). I've seen that notorious _CSI_ and that other notorious _She Spies_ episode - is that the public opinion about you?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 8, 2008)

*9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
What are the most popular cigarette brands in the US (next to Marlboro, Camel, Pall Mall and Lucky Strike...)?
What brands of cars do you prefer to drive?

*I wouldn't know about cigarette brands, since I've never smoked, but when it comes to cars, I've found Honda and Toyota are my two favorite, since they build cars both affordable and efficient, two things important to someone on a tight budget, and they also build reliable, quality vehicles, proven to me by the fact my present vehicle, a 2000 Toyota Echo I've owned since new, has never had anything break on it (except for the fresh/recirc switch, which just broke about a week ago... gonna take about $25 in parts to fix).  However, I've owned a Chevy and two Fords (my last a '69 Mustang I miss terribly) with reasonable content, though not perfect reliability.  Still miss them all, despite their faults.*

*10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS*
I ask you to descibe the place where you live (town, metro area, city, village, whatever you call your home), along with your state.
Of course, again, I want to know your opinion, how YOU perceive your home, not the statistics I can google up.

*California could be much better, but I was born here... a native... so, even if I ever left, it would still be home.  I live in a duplex in a small residential neighborhood just off Highway 80, and off the main road... quiet, though a neighbor's home about three doors down was gutted by fire a few years ago.  And low in crime... we had one visit by a car thief/theives, who broke into several cars (including my old '85 Honda CRX) and ripped out stereos, not to mention running off with any loose valuables (like my neighbor's cell phone, left in his truck).  I like it here.  Close to the freeway, yet far enough away from any noise, with markets and everything else anyone could need in the way of products or services (post office down the main street, my bank not too far away, and a Les Schwab tire/service shop, across from the post office... not to mention the best deli place I've ever been in, The Blue Moose, just a five to ten minute walk from my door).*

*11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES*
Back to ye olde stereotypes - what do you think about other states and their inhabitants in general? Of course, people are people wherever they live, but I'm sure you have your preconceptions, so let me read 'em! 
And for god's sake, don't troll each other and don't flame, treat the subject with a sense of humor - remember, self-irony haven't killed anyone. 

*Never traveled much outside of California, but all the other places I've been outside it, few and far between though they've been, it don't matter, they've all pretty much looked like everyplace else I've ever been to, though I have to admit, that huckleberry cream pie I had in Sandpoint, Idaho (while visiting my sister) was mighty fine.  Oh, and those redwoods are still the biggest trees I've ever seen.  From forests to deserts, I can't complain.*

*12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*
... or more precisely, about The Typical American Attitude towards you guys, furries (if there is any). I've seen that notorious _CSI_ and that other notorious _She Spies_ episode - is that the public opinion about you?

*Haven't seen either of those things, and I really don't consider myself a furry... when I was very young, my favorite story was Sonny The Bunny.  I always got my grandma to read it to me, and from that time, I've always enjoyed "talking animal" stories.  Then I got caught by sci-fi and fantasy, with aliens and mythical beasts.  Also drank in all the tall stories, mythology, fables and folktales I could find... many of which included talking animals and intelligent beasts (Brer Rabbit stories being a fave).  Fortunately, I don't care about public opinion.  I like beating my own drum... always have, always will.*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Not really, it just got corrupted, like everything does. It started out fairly mature xD



But I don't see any sex....


----------



## Azure (Dec 8, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> *ROUND TWO*
> 
> 
> *9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
> ...


As far as cigarettes go, we have almost every brand imaginable.  I myself used to favor either Newports or Camels, refreshing and cancerlicious. As far as cars go, I fancy a Jeep.  American built, reliable, tough, and increasingly green as they progress.  They now have diesel models out, which I plan to capitalize on, until someone invents a hybrid car that doesn't look like complete shit.


Nepharite said:


> *10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS*
> I ask you to descibe the place where you live (town, metro area, city, village, whatever you call your home), along with your state.
> Of course, again, I want to know your opinion, how YOU perceive your home, not the statistics I can google up.


I live in a beautiful place out in the country beyond the suburbs.  The people are friendly, if not a bit religious.  Nothing is very rushed or hurried, but things get done nonetheless. There is almost 0 crime, aside from the occasional DUI, and the odd burglary, but no murder or rape or assault. There are lots of rolling hills and plenty of places to fish. And if I want all the cosmopolitan crap I can devour, I can go to Nashville, and leave when I'm tired of it. I just wish there was a sustainable career out here, I hate to leave this place.


Nepharite said:


> *11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES*
> Back to ye olde stereotypes - what do you think about other states and their inhabitants in general? Of course, people are people wherever they live, but I'm sure you have your preconceptions, so let me read 'em!
> And for god's sake, don't troll each other and don't flame, treat the subject with a sense of humor - remember, self-irony haven't killed anyone.


New York- Assholes
Texas- Mexicans
California- Asshole Mexicans
Florida- Old people
Tennessee- Deliverance


Nepharite said:


> *12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*
> ... or more precisely, about The Typical American Attitude towards you guys, furries (if there is any). I've seen that notorious _CSI_ and that other notorious _She Spies_ episode - is that the public opinion about you?


Since I'm a low key dude, nobody has an opinion about me. But as far as the whole media portrayl of furries, I'm sure that most people are blowing the issue entirely out of proportion, as many within this fandom are wont to do. The entirety of the enmity towards furries exists within the internet, rarely spilling over into real life, and even then, when you draw ire, it's probably because you're just being plain retarded, never mind the furryness.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 8, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> And yes, when we somehow get out of our seemingly constant apathy, we can be bloody violent about our really crappy government and politicans, as you've referenced this with the riot article.


 
I say this with the utmost respect, but you'd have a reason to.



Nepharite said:


> But this bumper sticker / god hates homos sign / soccer mom kind of practicing the Freedom of Speech I was wondering about is quite unusual in my country. We also can do it. But we usually don't.


 
Why wouldn't you do it?



Nepharite said:


> So I guess you were just missing my point, or it was me who failed to express myself clear.


 
We're learning from one another -- so it's not the fault of inappropriate manners, but innocence and ignorance. Don't feel bad about it, either. :cheers:


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 8, 2008)

*ROUND TWO*


*9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
What are the most popular cigarette brands in the US (next to Marlboro, Camel, Pall Mall and Lucky Strike...)?
What brands of cars do you prefer to drive?

far as cigs go i dont know of any that every one smokes every ones got a brand.
i like trucks i just dont like cars and for my way of life a car would be useless my trucks a dodge but il drive a chevy 

*10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS*
I ask you to descibe the place where you live (town, metro area, city, village, whatever you call your home), along with your state.
Of course, again, I want to know your opinion, how YOU perceive your home, not the statistics I can google up.

i live on my farm in west virginia right my land goes right into the Monongahela National Forest i have lived on it as a kid and my grandad gave it to me when he died for me homes whare the family is 

*11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES*
Back to ye olde stereotypes - what do you think about other states and their inhabitants in general? Of course, people are people wherever they live, but I'm sure you have your preconceptions, so let me read 'em! 
And for god's sake, don't troll each other and don't flame, treat the subject with a sense of humor - remember, self-irony haven't killed anyone. :wink:

maryland wont stop complaining about the cold and thay cant drive in the snow 
 thats about all i know i dont realy pay mutch atention to stereotypes 

*12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*
... or more precisely, about The Typical American Attitude towards you guys, furries (if there is any). I've seen that notorious _CSI_ and that other notorious _She Spies_ episode - is that the public opinion about you?

i aint realy had any one tell me any thing about it around here most of them respect me, thay probably talk but i dont care i just dont give them much of a reason to care


----------



## Bambi (Dec 8, 2008)

Round Two Answers



Nepharite said:


> *ROUND TWO*
> 
> 
> *9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
> ...


 
Menthol Ultra Light 100's (For a certain person I know )

Car Brands? Whichever Brand has the highest safest rating and best MPG average. Haven't found one like that yet, unfortunately.

*


Nepharite said:



			10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS
		
Click to expand...

*


Nepharite said:


> I ask you to descibe the place where you live (town, metro area, city, village, whatever you call your home), along with your state.
> Of course, again, I want to know your opinion, how YOU perceive your home, not the statistics I can google up.


 
Well, my state has a lot of tree's. Very beautifull -- lots of quaint streams here and there to get lost by, and the wildlife is always very active.

As to how I perceive my home? It's home -- but there are always dangers.

*


Nepharite said:



			11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES
		
Click to expand...

*


Nepharite said:


> Back to ye olde stereotypes - what do you think about other states and their inhabitants in general? Of course, people are people wherever they live, but I'm sure you have your preconceptions, so let me read 'em!
> And for god's sake, don't troll each other and don't flame, treat the subject with a sense of humor - remember, self-irony haven't killed anyone.


 
That depends on how much information you're looking for -- I could practically tell you what I think about all 50 of our states from either experience, or observation. Do you have anything specific in mind?



Nepharite said:


> *12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*
> ... or more precisely, about The Typical American Attitude towards you guys, furries (if there is any). I've seen that notorious _CSI_ and that other notorious _She Spies_ episode - is that the public opinion about you?


 
Most Americans are either not familiar with the fandom, aren't well informed from what they've been allowed to know about the fandom, or are socially passive based on what they already know about the fandom. Unless you're disturbing the public and making 'furries' the center of some form of negative attention, rarely will people object to some cultural / social nuance.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 8, 2008)

So:



Nepharite said:


> *ROUND TWO*
> 
> 
> *9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
> ...


----------



## TheQuestion (Dec 9, 2008)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
I see no reason for a middle name. So unfortunately i cannot answer that.

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
It is all part of Democracy. People who think a certain way get together and ether protest or demonstrate there opinions to the public to try and gain support for there ideas/beliefs.  

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
America is the land of opportunity even so it is not as patriotic as it seems, other races that come here from there homeland namely the older generation still retain there patriotism of there homeland which in most cases, is a horrible place to be...ironic, no? So the only reason there here is to use the recourses of this country to have a better life. 

Me, personally, like living in this country but that is where it ends.     

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
thats because most other nations see the US as a bunch of hicks living a "Western" life. They have not update this image of us for two reasons:A. to make fun of, or B: to make there country look better. 

Propaganda of the smaller kind

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
the FBI are the most well know but do there job to the best of there abilities. Its the NSA (National Security Agency) that should have people worried.

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Because in the Cold War the USA was seen as the opposite of the USSR. Since the USSR said that "religion is the opiate of the masses" the USA took the stand of being pro-Religious, certain additions like on the one-dollar-bill says on the back "in god we trust" and in the Pledge of Allegiance  it says "one nation, under God". these two parts were ADDITIONS made during the Cold War.

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Even though its a law not to many officers take there time to go to the most run down part of town and enforce it. But you see the only reason we have this law is to protect those who have a condition (like asthma) able to go to the places they like.

As for the treating them like lepers, its really a scare tactic.  

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
I like all of Europe, and about Hungry: Was part of the Austria-Hungry Empire, which was created by the defeat  of Austria  by Prussia. Know of the Arch Duke Ferdinand,  and was one of the U.S.S.R satellite countries and revolution against. Otherwise, not much.


----------



## TheQuestion (Dec 9, 2008)

* 9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
anything endorsed by popular celebrities.

Me personally prefer to drive what ever one I like. 
I do not limit myself to brands.

*10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS*
California in the city of Garden Grove (aka Little Vietnam) and right next to it is Anaheim (aka Little Germany), Westminster (aka Little England), and Huntington Beach (aka Little Vatican).

*11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES*
As you say people are people you dislike some and like others, and since most people watch the federal government more and the states less its really hard to differentiate, aside from the accents.

*12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*
Little to nothing, the news does not consider it worthy news.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 9, 2008)

*9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
I dont smoke, so I cant name anything other than what you mentioned.

*10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS*
I live in the closest thing to a city my state.
It is cold, dark, windy and filled with idiots.
This describes most cities in the US.
The rest of the state is a giant forest where Stephen King enjoys killing people in his novels, if you can call them novels.
I dont.
*11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES*
If it isnt West of Nevada or North-East of New York,
I would not recommend living there.

*12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*
Yes.


----------



## Danale (Dec 9, 2008)

Short answer:

America is history's "great experiment". That's why everything is so extreme here. That's why you hear about our greatest achievements being puffed up beyond their worth, and our worst failures being blown out of proportion. That's why all eyes are on us. We're testing out democracy, free market, civil rights, the Internet itself, and more.

This is also why many have a lot of pride. The US has had some monumental failures in its time, but we've influenced almost the whole world as well (the Internet being a prime example). Right now as the world gets "smaller" and we become more globally aware, our ignorance is becoming more apparent and as it slowly fades we are not only realizing the contributions of others around the world but their opinions of us as well. So our pride is shifting into shame and division.

The patriotism, religion and distortion of the media all go hand-in-hand, because while we're viewed as the leaders in free speech, that free speech also means free manipulation and propaganda as well. It isn't until college, and only if you're fortunate enough to go to a good college, that you realize how much indoctrination you've been put under and how one-sided your schooling is. It's true that every country teaches the history of its own country to its own students, but it seems only in US that in our history classes we're portrayed as the hero of the world's comic book.

Keep in mind, though, that during the cold war or earlier in the World War II, this indoctrination was necessary to keep the US alive and thriving. I'm one of those 'nut jobs' that believes (knows) that the US lunar landing was a hoax, for example, but it was necessary to make us seem more technologically advanced in order to dissuade anyone else from starting a real and life-threatening war.

Also note that we say "America" and "Americans" even though we're just one country in North America, and South America is below us. Why do we get to keep the title? Aren't Canadians and Brazilians technically Americans?

In conclusion, BBC News Online Country Profiles note that the US are the leaders in Entertainment, and this is more than true. Other countries follow our movies, TV shows and celebrities very closely. This also ties in with the whole experimentation and free speech: we like to push the limits of everything--humor, violence, sex--and everyone LOVES to watch it from the safety of their own home...or own continent.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

Danale said:


> Short answer:
> 
> America is history's "great experiment". That's why everything is so extreme here. That's why you hear about our greatest achievements being puffed up beyond their worth, and our worst failures being blown out of proportion. That's why all eyes are on us. We're testing out democracy, free market, civil rights, the Internet itself, and more.
> 
> ...



Sorry to break your bubble, Danale, but I followed the whole Saturn project, saw the whole launch and moon landing LIVE... tell me, were you even alive at the time?  Or were you still in diapers?  I can tell you from firsthand exposure to facts... IT WAS REAL.


----------



## Danale (Dec 9, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Sorry to break your bubble, Danale, but I followed the whole Saturn project, saw the whole launch and moon landing LIVE... tell me, were you even alive at the time?  Or were you still in diapers?  I can tell you from firsthand exposure to facts... IT WAS REAL.



I wasn't even sperm and eggs then, but any google search (type in "lunar landing hoax") will show you some pretty scary evidence otherwise.

But like I wrote, that's the beauty of America. We're all allowed to believe (and misbelieve) what we want.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 9, 2008)

Danale said:


> I wasn't even sperm and eggs then, but any google search (type in "lunar landing hoax") will show you some pretty scary evidence otherwise.
> 
> But like I wrote, that's the beauty of America. We're all allowed to believe (and misbelieve) what we want.



and I bet you mythbusters disproved all of it when they did this on their show  (however my inner paranoid writer says: The gov't might want you to THINK they disproved it)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 10, 2008)

Nepharite said:


> *ROUND TWO*
> 
> 
> *9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
> ...



Beats me, I think you pretty much named them all. I don't smoke - I had a drunkle, grandparents who died of a heart attack and lung cancer, a grandfather who died this year of lung cancer and diabetes, and an aunt who almost died of a heart attack caused by smoking. You think I'm gonna put THAT in my mouth?!




> *10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS*
> I ask you to descibe the place where you live (town, metro area, city, village, whatever you call your home), along with your state.
> Of course, again, I want to know your opinion, how YOU perceive your home, not the statistics I can google up.



Fort collins. It's its own little ecozone in Colorado that requires its own weather forecasting system. It's often been snowing just here while the rest of the state's got rid of it and it's often 20 degrees F in the AM hours. It's also VERY windy out here and is a college town so there are a lot of bars out here.



> *11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES*
> Back to ye olde stereotypes - what do you think about other states and their inhabitants in general? Of course, people are people wherever they live, but I'm sure you have your preconceptions, so let me read 'em!
> And for god's sake, don't troll each other and don't flame, treat the subject with a sense of humor - remember, self-irony haven't killed anyone.



New York - 90% assholes, should NOT be driving.
Most of the east coast in general - Tiny assholes who are probably became assholish from being raised in such close proximity to people, should NOT be driving.
Arizona - Old People, should have dial-a-ride.
Florida - old people - should have dialaride.
Alaska - Crazy people, hunters, loggers. At least KNOW how to drive.
California - 90% assholes, should have their licenses revoked.
Texas - 90% assholes, should not be driving.
Wyoming - Quite a bit of ranchers. KNOW how to drive. 
Michigan - Auto people, farmers, different in the UP. Most of them should NOT be driving.




> *12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*
> ... or more precisely, about The Typical American Attitude towards you guys, furries (if there is any). I've seen that notorious _CSI_ and that other notorious _She Spies_ episode - is that the public opinion about you?



Furries to the people who know about it = Zoophiles who're into Bestiality and plushophilia. Openly Nymphomaniac and gay.


----------



## ArseMaus (Dec 23, 2008)

First off, I've got to say there are very few threads that inspire me to respond. Props for presenting me with this most excellent topic.



Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?



-I do not have a middle name. I am not sure why this practice is commonly used. I guess it's a family/cultural thing. 



Nepharite said:


> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?



-Believe it or not, most Americans are rather complacent to the issues at hand and most do very little about it. You'll see ranting and blogging, but that's commonplace wherever the person is from. Most protests happen in large cities to get the most attention, but the Europeans are far more mobile when it comes to taking political action. 
(I wish we were even MORE outspoken)  



Nepharite said:


> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?



-The patriotism is similar to that of rooting for one's favorite team. It may not have all the best stats, but it's still your team. Patriotism was abysmal throughout the 70's and 80's. What you're seeing now is the lingering effects of the 9/11 attacks. 



Nepharite said:


> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?



-I happen to live in a major city. These big cities tend to have a large scale competitive and specialized workforce that is rather uncommon outside the city environment. Foreigners have a better chance of success since usually there are communities of their nationalities already established. These guys are typically left out of the picture when anything "American" is mentioned. Though these places are populous, they only constitute a small fraction of the total population of the US. Plus big city lifestyles usually vary greatly between individuals and are not commonly found outside the metropolitan area. The rest of the map is dotted with suburbs, crowding around the outskirts of the big cities and pocketing the rest of the country. Those places are a better representation of the average lifestyle of Americans. 



Nepharite said:


> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?



-This city is notorious for having a problematic police force. I've seen a police slap a tiny Asian girl in the face because she was looking at a "For Sale" sign on a car window. 
They are NOT friends. I have a limited level of trust for them. 
-As for the Feds, they are the "scary monster" that haunts the minds of schizophrenics. 
According to some poll I've read many months back, a large number of people believe they're being watched, their calls are being monitored, or their emails read. It's weird. Honestly I feel the same way at times. 



Nepharite said:


> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?



-The crisis level has risen over the years with financial problems, and thus people are more likely turn to religion for relief. 
-The importance of religion diminish as the level of education rise. The education standards have been in steady decline since the 60's, and so fewer people turn to athiesm as a result.
-Religion is a big cultural part of rural America and it's simply passed down to the next generation. 

-The First Amendment To The U.S. Constitution:
"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof . . ."
The constitution make no mention of God or Christianity. The US was founded as a secular nation, despite what you hear or read otherwise. 
-In 1797 America made a treaty with Tripoli, declaring that "the government of the United States is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion." written and approved under Washington and senator John Adams. 




Nepharite said:


> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?



-Smoking is seen as a courtesy and a public health issue. Some pubs and restaurants offer accommodations for smokers. Though the most common solution is to just step outside. 
(I live with tobacco smokers and I cannot tell you how annoying the smell is. I seal my room so air tight, a mere fart will pop the window clean off the side of the house, yet the smell gets in here and it lingers for many hours.) 



Nepharite said:


> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )



-I have never heard of any Sereotypes about Hungary, and most Americans would have to go look it up just to know where it is. Though the general stereotype of Europeans is that they're smarter than the average American. 
-I generally keep my opinions to myself, but I have a general dislike for arabs nations. Why? If I were to be dropped off there, my treatment would be FAR less than favorable just because of what's typed on my passport. They make the KKK look like hippies. 
-The place I'd love to visit the most would have to be Canada. More specifically, BC. Hot chicks, good herb, & chill people.   

-I will say this, one prevailing stereotype of Americans that I do VERY often see is their towering insistence that English is to be spoken in their presence at all times. You often see this carry online when you see people chastised for spelling and grammatical errors, even when the other person isn't a native English user.


----------



## Beeboi (Jan 1, 2009)

The average American is usually highly concerned over outward appearance.  Smoking, without a doubt, causes discoloration of the skin, yellowing of teeth, roughness of voice, and sallowness in the skin.  Therefore, we treat smoking as an abomination.  Ironically, our own obsession with appearance is what spares many people from the harmful effects of smoking :3

As for the other questions...Americans are a heavily sentimental people, not entirely concerned of practicality or "one's best interests".  We're a very new nation in comparison to the rest of the Western World, and I believe that America has entered a proverbial "teenhood" - as most American teenagers are about 85% sentiment and 15% Internet.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 1, 2009)

I concur with the above poster.

It always struck me, when comparing America with Europe, (as a whole) that it lacks tradition and tangible national identity. The "America Fuck Yeah" attitude seems like a shallow substitute for that, in a country that's little over 200 years old and was an European colony since 1492.

And exists after slaughtering the original inhabitants into submission, but that's another story.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont count as an American, I'm from a US Territory =3


----------



## xjrfang (Jan 1, 2009)

Here in Canada, USA's neighbour things are a bit different, but also simmilar

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
we got lots of people here, i would say the majority has middle names, including myself

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
I do see americans as getting invlovled with things that they shouldent care about, here in canada too, seems people like the next big thing, people here are going all crazy with the "Green" or eco friendly life, purchasing those ecofriendly shopping bags, it is used as a media device now, Buy this Green eco friendly car.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Many americans are very patriotic, Canadians are too but only to an extent, not as crazy as the americans.

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
in north america all suburb life is identicle, developers buy a piece of land, cram as many houses onto it as they can and then sell them off. thus creating nice houses that have very tiny yards and your pretty much back to back with an other house. me i live in montreal, and here theres suburbs but they are older suburb from the 60's, bascially still the same now except the houses are much larger.

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
Montreal police is mostly French Cops, here the Quebecqouise french people seem to hate the english types, a montreal cop will let a french kid go off with a warning, while an english kid will get a fine. Our equivalent to the FBi is the CIA, bascially the same thing except they arent played on TV as often so less publicity.

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Mostly people tend to keep religion on the down low, montreal has many different religions, its never a hot topic in the news here.

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Smokking is banned here aswell (indoors), smokers must go outside to smoke. witch sucks at -30C temperatures. but there are some special stores that are called smoking lounges, witch is bascially a resturant but your alloud to smoke in it.

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
Canada has a great welcoming to many new cultures and imigrants, montreal is a perfect example, for me all my freinds are immigrants, so i see many different cultures here, and the best part is is that we tolerate it in canada, in the US people seem to have to live the way americans do. here peoople are more free i would say, especially people not form Canada

sry for the bad grammar, i just woke up after a night of drinking lol


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Jan 2, 2009)

The important thing to remember about Americans is that we have VERY little in common with one another.  We have no common ethnic history, no common church, no common political allegiances (like a king or a diet), and (beyond a few generations) no common historical heritage.  We compensate by clinging to other qualities, such as patriotism (one thing we can all agree is pretty great) and religion (being as most people in this country are Protestant Christians).  This is why we treat demonstration, religion, and politics the way we do.

As for smoking bans, yeah: don't try to skirt around them.  Most of the time places will kick you out for that.  They'll be nice about it, but they won't let you smoke either.

If you ever get the chance you should try and visit.  The country is very large and everything is very new, and there is goulash here.


----------



## Azure (Jan 2, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I concur with the above poster.
> 
> It always struck me, when comparing America with Europe, (as a whole) that it lacks tradition and tangible national identity. The "America Fuck Yeah" attitude seems like a shallow substitute for that, in a country that's little over 200 years old and was an European colony since 1492.
> 
> And exists after slaughtering the original inhabitants into submission, but that's another story.


Right, because Europeans totally didn't do that whole killing of the Indians thing, AMIRITE?  And tradition and national identity are pretty much, how do you say, useless? At least, in the political and economic sense.  Culturally, who gives a fuck, you all eat McDonalds, listen to our music, buy our shitty fashion advice, and pretty much slob the collective western knob.  I fail to see how you're any different from us, aside from the fact that you get taxed out the ass.  But that's a different thread.


----------



## kamperkiller (Jan 3, 2009)

From page 1
1 - ABOUT NAMES
most of us have a middle name. mostly because there is a possibility that in your city alone there are 6 people with your first and last name.

2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING
1 person will gain little notice, a half million people will draw attention.

3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM
America is a shit whole but WE made it that way. lol, really it is that we take pride that for most of a century. We take pride that if we want we can call the president a dick and not worry that some secret police won't blow down our door and kill our family.

4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES
No the suburban life they show is a lie and propaganda. however over the last century the city has been a nasty dirty, scum sores. Now the cities are cleaner but still carry the scares from it's past life.

5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT
The police now are just doing what they can to survive, with guns, and people streaming in from all sides of the country. they get shot at for 25 to $58,000 a year. But when they go outside in their uniforms some little shit that thinks they are in a gang of mafia try to cut them down. the Feds in the most part are trying to keep the sick and disturbed form other countries from coming in but they have to give no edge because that person could just as easily be the guy they are looking for. as for the laws. our government goes by the attack defend approach. the enemy uses a stick they use a sword the enemy uses a bow they use a rifle. anything to keep them from hurting us.. unfortunately the ones running their rules have lost sight and are beginning to go over the edge themselves and we are slipping into the old Russian way of law.

6 - ABOUT RELIGION
because when the country in beginning people looked for anything to help them move on. over the last century those with the power made it hell for the rest and now they run the governments that and the whole Religion is a money scheme here. However most areas of America you can be what you want and face very little problems. I mean look at Israel...

7 - ABOUT SMOKING
Yes
yes heavily.
the laws are not in every state.

8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS
France deserves everything they have coming. Russia is a lot like the US but poorer, Hungary produces some of the hottest women. Australia is out British cousin.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

> 1 - ABOUT NAMES
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?



I have not met another American who doesn't have a middle name, so yes, almost all of us have middle names.



> 2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?



Why? Because we can, I guess. Freedom of speech. I'm not one of the people described, honestly - being only 16 I can't vote for or against anything, so I simply don't give a shit about anything political. Why bother?



> 3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portreyal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?



Yeah, I don't know, to be honest. Every country has their ups and downs - America might not be the best in crime, economically, or any other list of things you can dig up about us, but we're far from the worst country to be in, too. As for why people flaunt it, I don't know. They think America is THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST but it's all a matter of opinion, I guess.



> 4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is *always portreyed living in those creeepy suburbs and dull small towns.* Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?



(emphasis mine)
I didn't know about that, to be honest. Is that what we are shown as overseas? Huh. No, it isn't like that, we don't all live in the subs or small towns. I'm smack in the middle of Orlando, FL, and that's a pretty big city.



> 5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?



Depends on who you ask. Anyone under 18 generally views the police as bad, everyone above seems pretty okay with them. The US is pretty strict on people under 18. We can't have any political involvement, can't drive until we're 16 (in FL, at least, some states are different but I'm fairly certain that's the average), and even then, only between certain hours, can't work in many places, and the places we can work in, we're limited to hours per day, week, and monthly total, etc.
Don't believe the stories about people who "weren't doing anything and got beat up POLICE BRUTALITY OMG OMG OMG". It happens VERY rarely, not nearly as much as people say it does.



> 6 - ABOUT RELIGION
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?



Again, our freedoms. Along with Freedom of Speech, we also have Freedom of Religion. Since we're supposed to be open to pick any religion we wish to practice, many people do, but the national religion is still Christianity. Because there are many (but not all) Christians who are rabid fans, they like to beat the bible onto everyone, which pisses people, like me, off. They fight back with their religion, and so on.



> 7 - ABOUT SMOKING
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?



I broke this question into two to make it easier to answer.

No, Americans do not see smokers as disgusting. Many Americans still do smoke, and several of my friends do, and I don't try to make them stop. I do ask that they don't do it around me - I have asthma, so I choke on it. It also smells like shit and is just killing them, so I don't understand it, really.



> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?



I know there are a lot of states that have banned it, but the only one I know for sure is Florida, since I live here. As far as I know, you can only smoke in a building if it's first of all, allowed by the owner (duh), and if the building makes less than 10 or 15% of their profit from food. I think that's the law. So basically, bars, pubs, clubs and such can allow smoking, but no restaurant can. But, I'm underage for smoking and don't have any desire to, so I might be wrong on these.



> 8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?



Oh, I don't know. I'm not one for international stuff. All I know is, I like European and Asian food, but that's about all I know. Don't know anything about Hungary in particular, sorry.



> 9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS
> What are the most popular cigarette brands in the US (next to Marlboro, Camel, Pall Mall and Lucky Strike...)?
> What brands of cars do you prefer to drive?



No idea about the cancer stick brands - I'm not a smoker.
As for cars, I personally just like big ones. Not like trucks and stuff, but big sedans like the 300C or Charger. Don't care about the brand, just the look.



> 10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS
> I ask you to descibe the place where you live (town, metro area, city, village, whatever you call your home), along with your state.
> Of course, again, I want to know your opinion, how YOU perceive your home, not the statistics I can google up.



It's a big city, Orlando, Florida. Not as big as some others, but pretty big. I live about five minutes from the downtown district, and about 20 minutes from Disney World, Seaworld and Universal Studios, so, pretty densely populated. 

My opinion? I fucking despise this state. I hate the weather, the people, the sights and the smells. Florida sucks. It is NOT the paradise everyone in the media makes it out to be. There's a lot of other places that could be worse, but not many.



> 11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES
> Back to ye olde stereotypes - what do you think about other states and their inhabitants in general? Of course, people are people wherever they live, but I'm sure you have your preconceptions, so let me read 'em!
> And for god's sake, don't troll each other and don't flame, treat the subject with a sense of humor - remember, self-irony haven't killed anyone.



I'm originally from New England, so that's where I want to be. I'm in Florida because my parents thought it'd be a good idea to move their embroidery business down here when I was about five.

They lasted two years almost, and then tanked, went bankrupt and regretted it all.

But besides that, I don't know of many other places. I've traveled along the entire east coast (road trips up to see family still in New England), and I enjoy all the places there. Only other place I've really been to was Seattle, Washington, for a furry convention once. I didn't like it there, it was really just... bleh. Depressing.



> 12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA
> ... or more precisely, about The Typical American Attitude towards you guys, furries (if there is any). I've seen that notorious CSI and that other notorious She Spies episode - is that the public opinion about you?



Nah, that's just the media trying to make a "good" show. Personally, I find all those shows hilarious - CSI, Sex 2K, American Dad, Back to You, have all had furry episodes.

There isn't really much of a public opinion, as we aren't exactly _that_ popular. The only time I've seen people actually care about the cons is Anthrocon, because the news comes and shoots a story every year. But that's a bit different - we aren't just taking up one hotel there, we're renting out a large portion of an entire convention center, so it draws a lot of attention.


----------



## kamperkiller (Jan 4, 2009)

10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS
I'm in the state they tested nukes in....
12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA
one in the same here...

I went googleing for local Werewolf and furry hangouts and the first thing I see is this. These are things I'm finding in my own city. 

http://www.godhatesfurries.com/index.php?p=about
http://www.topix.com/forum/albuquer.....5HBDJEMJ4KAI82


> Please help stop Pedophiles. - TopixA local group of people right here in Albuquerque who support pedophilia and ... They're called furries. You can find out more about what a furry is at this ...


 http://www.topix.com/forum/albuquerque/TP55HBDJEMJ4KAI82 - 50k


----------



## Psudowolf (Jan 4, 2009)

*1 - ABOUT NAMES*
Yes I have a middle name, and I suspect it's mostly used in case you hate your first name.

*2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
It's a first amendment right. You can't take it away, and obviously you guys in Europe have nothing of the sort so you get stepped on.

*3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
Mostly because I was born here. And sure, there are better areas of the world. But I prefer to stick to where I am and where I am from. And patriotism sometimes brings every one of us together when something happens, or if our country is threatened. The masses rally up to defend it.

*4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
Don't know about this one.

*5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
I'm an MP, so I can't really vouch for a general opinion

*6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
Not religious

*7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
Don't smoke, but I don't like the cancerous effects.

*8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
Some other countries blow.
But some are actually pretty neat places to go.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Nepharite said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm not really active in FA, mostly here just for viewing art rather than using the forum but there is something you could help me a bit.
> I'm European (Hungarian, more specificly), I've never been to the US, I don't have any American friends, so I need you (as far as I know, most of you guys come from the US) to answer some - possibly trivial - questions I have in mind, about you, US-dwellers. I'm mostly interested in your personal opinions to get a glimpse how you perceive your nation and fellow-americans. Please, do not get offended by my questions, I'm not here to flame.
> ...



1. Middle Names... i have no middle name... yet my brother has two... i get looked at weird b/c i have no middle name... idk, it;s weird to me too.

2. Demonstrating... the American people demonstrate because we have been fed the lie that one person can make a difference since we were cubs... so the people demonstrate because they feel that they can change somthing they don't like.

3. Patriotism... two words... peer pressure... those that are (overly) patriotic *cough TEXANS cough* pressure others to be patriotic... also we are practically forced to say the dammed pledge of allegiance since the first grade.

4. Big Cities... hardly anyone actually lives in the cities. the ones that do live over their shop. everyone else commutes to work from suburbs. (which are actually housing districts in the city...)

5. Law Enforcement... contrary to force fed belief... the police are NOT on you're side (thank you George Carlin... you're dearly missed). they are out to make as many arrests as possible so that they can get a bigger paycheck. many people don't like them, but we are practically forced to respect them.

6. Religion... I'm atheist so i shouldn't be talking about religion... the majority of US Citizens are Christian. many feel passionately about their beliefs and will defend them to the bitter end... I do not like religion... but i can't exactly condemn it now can i? i would prefer to not talk about religion...

7. Smoking... smoking damages fabrics, walls, cars, lives, etc... i think it is a disgusting habit and am glad it is almost gone... (FACT: Nicotine and Alcohol are more addicting (and dangerous) than Marijuana) i have a particularly sensitive sense of smell so smoke irritates me more than others...

8. Other Countries... as i've seen, Americans see other countries as a good place to visit... other than that... i've seen a lot of disdain towards foreign countries... i personally want to leave the US at some point and live elsewhere...

Hope i could help!!!


----------



## Not A Fox (Jan 4, 2009)

Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*
> Do all of you have a middle name? I mean having two surnames are present or even quite usual elsewhere too, but it seems to me that middle names in the US (whether used, used as initials or not used) are sooo fucking widespread, almost a rule without exception. Why is that (if I'm right)?



It is fairly common. I myself have two middle names (Robert David Louie Fowler). I suppose it is for variety's sake. I can't say I've really dwelled on this before.



Nepharite said:


> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*
> You guys seem like people always demonstrating for or against something, all the freakin' time, with bumper stickers, signs in your yards and windows. Maybe it's just a stereotype, but you seem to chant your opinions about political/religious/civil rights issues loudly, even knowing that big guys won't give a shit about it.
> Is it true, and if it is, why?



We picked up the bad habit in and around the American Revolutionary War. It got further re-enforced after the war of 1812. At which point we all came to conclusion and said to ourselves:

*FUCK YEAH I GET TO BITCH ABOUT SHIT NOW*

Being serious, though: I Mostly tie it to our Beginnings. Most everyone in the colonies were there to get as far away from the King as possible. This became combined with the notion of Liberty that became ingrained into the culture. Best as I can describe it.



Nepharite said:


> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*
> Maybe it's again stereotypes and the mistakes of media portrayal, but you seem overly patriotic, you know, all that "proud to be american" stuff, even though there are many countries with much better living standards, better laws, less crime, more appealing history, etc. So what's the big deal about being American, if it is anyway?



I hate Bruce Springsteen. I hate a lot of the Pseudo-Patriotic / Forced-Patriotism types. They're Dogs, to me. 

I see myself as being a more mature American. As much as it hurts me to see where we're at, as much as I hate about America's Past: I didn't choose her. Much like a good and just Son, though, I have see past the faults of my Patriarch, and see the good in him. After all, it's in understanding him that I find solace in him having meant well. It's as good a foundation as any for me to build my house on.

I don't like everything about this place. It's fucked up enough that I still wonder about moving to another country (UK's a candidate, as Ironic as it sounds). If I did, though, I'd come to regret it. I'd be but half a man as an Expatriate. 

Besides, The Painted Desert would be far too far away for my liking.



Nepharite said:


> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*
> Your big cities are the most populated, but the typical american family is always portrayed living in those creepy suburbs and dull small towns. Then who inhabits those big cities? Why is this kind of suburbian lifestyle considered as the "american dream", if it is?



It's one of the more godless bastard offspring of the 1950's. We value the private ownership of land. Of being able to say that we own the ground we walk on. That's part of what drives the desirability of the Suburban Lifestyle: being close to work in the big city, being removed from it's chaotic nature at home, and being close enough to the countryside to enjoy it.

That's why it's marketed as the American Dream. It caters to everything a reasoning consumer would desire. 

Part of why they're a problem is in their design. If you don't already know, Suburbs typically have no civic center. No center point of congregation for the entire community. No Square, or community center, or anything. You could jog for about 30 minutes to an hour without seeing another soul in a lot of cases. That could be part of what drives some of the Frustration people can feel inside of the things. How featureless the area is, or how Isolated one can feel. Life can become something akin to a perfectly safe, boring time capsule in some instances, and it can be attributed to the "Wigger" phenomenon.



Nepharite said:


> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*
> What's the general opinion (and your opinion) about the police and the fbi staff?



I think a lot of cops aren't fit for the job. I think the system's been infiltrated by a lot of sadistic control freaks that're pissed about not being in a higher authority position. It makes it hard for me to trust a copper's intentions.

On the higher up levels, you have the Police Chiefs battling each other for more funding. Trying to outdo one another with how many drug busts they've accomplished, or how hard they're fighting the war on crime in general (Sex Offender is a definitely good buzzword to use for more funding).

Something like Director of the FBI? He's there to continue the Drug War more than anything.

I'm not saying there aren't Just, Righteous, Honest Officers of The Law. I just have a hunch they're too far in between.



Nepharite said:


> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*
> Why is the so-called "God" such a big issue in your country? I saw some statistics, and religion (christianity in particular) seems to be freakingly important for most americans. Why?



I can only attribute it to being a continuation of our Puritan Heritage. I don't think I can describe it past that.



Nepharite said:


> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*
> Is it true that most americans nowadays see smoking as a disguisting stigma, and treat smokers almost like lepers?
> I know most states banned smoking in almost every public building (and that's what probably will happen in my country as well, which as a smoker myself I highly dismiss). Are these bans really enforced in bars, pubs, clubs? Even in the darkest, most rotten, back alley ones?



This is one of those times that a South Park clip comes in handy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oNExTAw3ng



Nepharite said:


> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*
> How do you perceive other countries and their inhabitants? What are the nations you like and dislike, and why?
> (And do you have any opinions about Hungary? I'm not sure if you know us anyway, but if you do, let me hear those stereotypes )




I respect and value the right of Jews, Muslims, and Christians alike to live in and occupy Old Israel / Palestine. After all, Christians & Muslims are brothers of the jewish people, and we answer to the exact same God. That said, I feel like we went about things wrong. Which was all too easy to do. There was far too much that could've gone wrong, and it did. I utterly, whole-heartedly hate the entirety of the situation we have now. Nothing kills me more than all the blood that land has soaked in throughout the 20th century and before then and All the blood it's soaking in today. I can't say I hate Israel or Palestine, either. It is the situation there.

I can't say I Loathe Japan over racial or cultural differences. No, the reason I Can say I hate it is because of how ridiculously over-the-top it's influence is on Western (In specific: American) Culture. I see far too much of what boils down to near outright Worship of a people and culture that we're trying to *imitate*. Not understand, or appreciate, but *imitate*. You know what happens when you try to be something you're not? This. 
This is what happens.

As your Country, I tend to remember it as being a fairly beautiful country, with impressive Architecture. That, and that Fegyver- Ã©s GÃ©pgyÃ¡r makes fine firearms.

Do try to forgive me on that last comment. It was painfully American of me, I know.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys I'm not American.

'sup?


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Nepharite said:


> *ROUND TWO*
> 
> 
> *9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*
> ...



9. Brands... i don't smoke... so i don't know any of the brands... as for cars... big cars with too much horsepower that consume too much gasoline seem to be the favorites... (Eg. Hummer) but i'm starting to see a lot of Hondas out there.

10. Surroundings... it's San Francisco... what can i say... everything-tolerant... i'm convinced you could walk around SF nude and they wouldn't mind much...

11. Other States... i don't hold any state-to-state stereotypes... where ppl choose to live is up to them...

12. Furries... not necessarily... i've learned not to trust everything the media tells me... all that they print is what sells papers... so they will seek out the stuff that sells... that is exactly what csi (i refuse to acknowledge their proper-noun status) did, and exactly what the media does...


----------



## brrrr (Jan 4, 2009)

9. Marlboro and Camel are pretty popular. Cars, Chrysler and Ford are pretty popular, but I wouldn't know too much about that. I don't really have the money to buy a car just for it's brand.

10. It's vegas lol. Very built up city. Lot of entertainment, both family-friendly and mature. It's a nice city but at the same time you have to be pretty careful here. It's not even surprising anymore to hear that someone's found dead here on a regular basis.

11. Stereotypes I know of tend to be that Utah is heavily populated by Mormons, Cali has teh ghey, Alabama is rednecks and Virginia is the collective black demographic. I don't support any of these or believe in them, but those stereotypes tend to get thrown around a lot. My own state is pretty much considered an outlet for hookers.

12. Furries are seen as people who dress up in animal costumes and fuck each other. I'm sure the majority that know about furries, don't even know there's a fandom for artistic interest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Apr 26, 2022)

Questions for Americans? Is it true that you can get frag grenades in happy meals?

Edwin Sarkisian said it's true and why would he lie?


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 26, 2022)

I was going to ask why ya'll are necroing a thread from 2008 but I see the spambots did it.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 26, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Questions for Americans? Is it true that you can get frag grenades in happy meals?
> 
> Edwin Sarkisian said it's true and why would he lie?


Unfortunately no. And hand grenades are actually kind of a let down anyways.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Unfortunately no. And hand grenades are actually kind of a let down anyways.



I can't believe Edwin would lie like that!


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Unfortunately no. And hand grenades are actually kind of a let down anyways.


Except the holy hand grenade of course.

for 'tis is one of the relics brother maynard carries.


----------



## Khafra (Apr 26, 2022)

Americans are weird as hell but Halloween is kinda cool.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 26, 2022)

has anyone's answers changed sense 2008, tge world is a different place now


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 26, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Unfortunately no. And hand grenades are actually kind of a let down anyways.


Cluster bombs is where it's at.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 26, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Cluster bombs is where it's at.


"napalm is much better"


----------



## ben909 (Apr 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "napalm is much better"


(although a vaporeon character saying this sounds really strange)


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Apr 26, 2022)

I am late to the party but still want to play!


Nepharite said:


> *1 - ABOUT NAMES*


I have Three names, two Christian names and the family name. First Name and Family name are English origin. Family name tells me where I am from. It's not an occupation like many English names, mine seem to indicate we are of the land and owned (serfs) and where we specifically originate. My Second Christian name (middle name) is Russian, and I have no explanation for it.
However I have known many people that do not, and only have a family and first name.


Nepharite said:


> *2 - ABOUT DEMONSTRATING*


the right to assembly is one that is held in high esteem, and one of our fundamental rights. Even if it does not bear any fruit, protesting is how we got many of the rights we enjoy today ( such as the 5 day work week instead of 7 days, 8 hour work days instead of longer, how we got child labor laws, etc) our country in general has had to be taken from the the elite classes and handed down to the masses piece meal starting around the middle to end of industrial revolution  on through the current era. Movements are how we bend out leaders (its not a fast process)


Nepharite said:


> *3 - ABOUT PATRIOTISM*


Most of this is propaganda, and a lot of people are indifferent. Its just dirt. it may be our dirt, and we have pride in it, but that's not an excuse to sit on ones laurels complacent. A lot of people look at social care programs, safety nets, workers rights, healthcare reforms, and differences in other nations and want to bring that here. We want to be better (at least the common man). HOWEVER National Pride does not require you to be happy with the state of the nation.


Nepharite said:


> *4 - ABOUT BIG CITIES*


They (suburbs)  are products of two factors : 1 redlining and racial/socio economic gate keeping. Specifically many were designed to keep specific people out ( african americans, hispanic americans, italians, irish, religious minorities, and generally anyone else not liked at the time buy the economic upper classes) While you could not make it illegal to rent homes or sell property to such persons in MOST places - you could artificially inflate the costs there to defacto prohibit them from being able to purchase in those areas.

2. Post ww2 pushed the "suburb" as propaganda to bolster the american morale. We had just come out of the great depression, into ww2 where almost all production from home goods, rationing, and such made life difficult for a lot of people. Mass production of goods took off like a rocket in repurposed war factories - cars, home appliances became better value investments. The Interstate highway system was devised to move troops around and bolster inter state commerce, and also helped seal the deal of the requirement of a car (or multiple cars) per family, and it was pushed as a status symbol to constantly want a new car, and a bigger house. This was multi faceted.

it was used to sell a false idea to many lower class if they just worked harder they too could have these things
it was selling a narrative to the middle class how great their lives were, often in relation to that of their parents generation
it forced consumerism to require more spending and improve the economy (keep pumping interest into manufactured goods, force reliance on the auto mobile, increase money flow)
it was used to peacock to the soviets about how great america was.

Who Lives in the big cities?
Following the collapse of most of the rust belt manufacturing in the 70's, the recession, and the following stagflation of the 80s, drugs and crime rates increased, white flight ( where urban white Americans moved away from cities taking their generally higher incomes away) decreased over all value, depressed tax income for those areas, led to under funding of the public infrastructure, schools, and in general created places that people did not want to live in, but minorities and immigrants who often had lower incomes had no other option than to live in - because they needed to be closer to work due to less spending in the household or a reliance on multi modal transport like light rail, bus, tram, biking and walking.

Now days you seem to have a lot of disparity in the cities where the middle class has left because they can afford homes in the suburbs or satellite towns, but could not afford the same value of goods in the city. Leaving the ultra rich to inhabit pent houses, historic homes, and luxury condos; and the poor to inhabit densely packed apartment complexes, subsidized housing, or housing that is cost prohibitive to repair and improve on their wages.


Nepharite said:


> *5 - ABOUT LAW ENFORCEMENT*


Police is a double edged sword. I offer no strong opinions other than I wish I could stop getting pulled over.  I feel they are vital to peace keeping, but we seem to give them a lot more power and authority to operate more like a paramilitary force and a revenue stream with less oversight, than an actual public service role they seem to have in other nations.


Nepharite said:


> *6 - ABOUT RELIGION*


Our nation has always taken in religious outcasts, and we have no national religion, or state sponsored religious institutions, which at the time of its founding was rather progressive. Despite our founding documents placing little or no importance on a creator, it's still something many are passionate about.

However, I often feel it's used more as a collar to control the masses and lead one group into more power over the other, ironically often by people whom I do not think have ever read their sacred texts or studied them.

(1/2)


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Apr 26, 2022)

Nepharite said:


> *7 - ABOUT SMOKING*


My city banned smoking in bars, eateries, public buildings (in the 80s) and within x feet of the entrance of buildings. They found that revenue stream for businesses went up, and that more people turned out to bars and eateries than when smoking was allowed. However, they overturned the smoking ban right before covid, for some reason.

Smoking was the norm and a large percentage of the population smoked from the 40s-through the mid 70's and then it started to decline.

As someone who is immuno-compromised, with lung problems, and whom is allergic to smoking : Ill sum it up this way.
_If I am out eating  I do not want (your) choice to smoke at the table to impede my desire (and need) for fresh air._
this is very vulgar : but I fundamentally see this as no different than if I decided to come squat by your table and piss on your shoes. I think this would make many people very upset.


Nepharite said:


> *8 - ABOUT OTHER NATIONS*


In general, the inhabitants are always fine. For all our faults, all humans are still humans.
I have worked with Argentines, Iranians, Indians, English, French, Swedes, Finns, Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, Germans, Central and Southern Africans (their countries don't exist anymore), and in general everyone has always been nice.
I might not agree with a countries leadership, or rules of law, but in general many people are so far removed from their leadership that is entirely unfair to judge them for it.

Judge people on a per-person basis. There's always stereotypes : Finns are boring, Germans are regimented and humorless, Greeks Italians and Spaniards love their mid day relaxation time etc etc. Most of them are just that, stereotypes and really dont hold up to any litmus test.

I have found that middle easterners <especially Iranians that got locked out after the revolution at the end of the 70's and could not return home because of various political factors>, Pakistanis, and Indians are insanely hard workers and what I would call "aggressively nice".  They would always share food with me, liked to go eat as a group and enjoy others company, and were much more social than many 2nd+ generation Americans, Including myself.

As for Hungary other than music I know nothing about it to make any sort of opinion. Alternative rock groups like Ivan and the Parzol have an awesome sound and a stage persona that makes me think of "if the rolling stones were born in 1990". Majka, Curtis, and BLR have captured the sounds of Mid 80s rap about life, hard times, family, internal strength, struggles with hard choices, etc.


Nepharite said:


> *9 - ABOUT SOME BRANDS*


I do not know, I do not smoke.
Cars If I had to rank them, I suppose

Honda : its just easy, they are reliable if sometimes a bit boring. Great utilitarian cars.
Nissan : older ones are reliable, high quality for the time, generally used common parts between models. This is what I have now, its nearly 40 years old, still runs fine. Newer ones are built to a price point and their quality has suffered in my opinion. _I would not buy a new one as they are poor value for the money._
Peugeot/Citroen (since its the same company after the middle of the 70s) : Yes they were sold here. If you have ever ridden in a pug 505 its a decent handling sedan, it is super plush riding, and even won the SCCA races one year in the 80's. The CX and BX were quirky designs that were comfortable.



Nepharite said:


> *10 - ABOUT YOUR SURROUNDINGS*


I live in a satellite town, of a larger city. They are and have been separate entities, but most of the jobs are in said city. (Charleston County, South Carolina)
I do not like suburban life, I do not like reliance on the car. I do not like the rapidly expanding cost of living. I do not like the clear redlining and uneven dispersion of city and county funding that only improves rich areas and forgets poor areas. There are racial stigmas that still exist and permeate the area. I wish this last aspect was better, but in my travels I have found that across the USA its really not no matter where you go, there are always a small loud vocal group of bigots.
I cannot afford to live in the city, even in the slums ( you cannot buy into it because the property values are too high, but the people living there do not have the resources to keep them up, or move, generally. The city makes up new codes and laws to fine them and take their homes, that they then turn over to developers to make luxury shopping, or apartment complexes that cost too much for those people to even live in)

_I have been trying to get out for 15 years or more.
I want a hall home, with a thatched roof : OR an economically responsible simple modular home such as the failed Dymaxion houses, on a gentle hill crest surrounded by native plants and flowers, tall grass and wood around it away from other people. Which is just not possible in this urban hell hole._


Nepharite said:


> *11 - ABOUT OTHER STATES*


Honestly, none because I have traveled around and no matter where I went I found it to be pretty much the same Despite differences here or there, every place was sort of the same...
Just set your expectations low and you wont be disappointed.



Nepharite said:


> *12 - ABOUT THE FURRY PHENOMENA*


The average people think its zoophilia, or people that hump stuffed animals.
or that if you like cartoons and such without the connotation of the sex aspects that you are childish, or have social and developmental issues.
they think Everyone owns a fursuit, apparently, and that we cant f*** unless we are dressed up like mascots.

Thats pretty much it.

2/2


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "napalm is much better"


I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 27, 2022)

"Hey everybody! Let's resurrect a decade-old thread because a spambot posted on it!"


----------

